# #59 -CLOSED- Conversation about Texture- with Designer1234



## Designer1234

Workshop #59 -A conversation about texture with Designer1234.

*I hope you will join this conversation as it is so important to understand how to add texture to your knitting and crochet projects*

Good morning everyone  We have been carrying on a wonderful conversation about color and now we will do the same thing with Texture- How it can be used in our knitting and crochet.

#1-I have been interested in using texture in my knitting and crochet for many years. 
I dont like to follow a pattern and I do like to do original work  by using color (previous workshop) and texture in my projects. 
There are many ways to achieve texture in knitting -

#1 by using different stitches  eg. Stocking stitch and seed stitch or garter stitch in the project  working them side by side or row by row , or a variety of rows using different stitches.

#2  by varying how you use the stitches --

#3  by using the duplicate stitch on a stocking stitch background  to draw a picture.

#4 by using different colors and stitches to give a piece texture
.
#5  embroidering flowers, or designs on a plain stocking stitch piece.

I love to create an unusual texture in a project by using cables, variety of stitches. (see the Gansey Fishermens sweater workshop for examples) .

You dont have to use color to have an original project  although I usually do use both together in my work. 
_ I rarely use charts or patterns as I like to start and decide as I go along and as a result I am never sure what I will end up with. I do one step at a time and dont even think about what I will do next_.

I know that sounds scary however you can have a lot of fun using different textures for a plain sweater pattern

I never decide what the bottom of a top down sweater is going to look like  I finish the yoke and then as I get ready to do the bottom portion I think about the texture and color or one of the two which I think would be interesting. It is so much more fun for me rather than be tied to following a definite pattern.

I do however have a basic top down cardigan pattern that I have adjusted to fit me and I use it for most of my cardigans although you would never know it by looking at them.

I realize that those who have not done this will have to really open another door for themselves. That is what I hope to do here. DONT BE AFRAID! 
======================------------


----------



## Designer1234

*Here is a very handy list of different knitted stitches which I use all the time. I hope you enjoy checking out the different stitches and will use some in your work.

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm

Here is my favorite link -- It is the alphabecial stitch guide and I like it that you can see different types of stitches under different sections.

http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/Alpha.aspx*

I would recommend these two links to every knitter. You should bookmark them and also write the links down in your notebook that you started with the Color conversation. I use the back page for special links and I high light both of these.

you will see a wonderful variety of stitches which can be a permanent part of your knitting life from now on. I use it all the time.


----------



## Designer1234

Here are some of the projects I have knitted and crochet over the years which incorporate texture and in many cases colors. It gives an article zip - it makes it unique and it is made for the person who is receiving it. I LOVE working with color and texture. Rarely do I ever do any plain knitting. I don't suggest that this idea is expected of everyone who discusses texture with me -- but I hope that your ideas are paid attention to, and that looking at what I have done with texture will give you incentive.

*Remember, every time you knit something with a variety of stitches you are using texture* - I am hoping that you will branch out a 'design' with texture, but using some of the ideas i am going to discuss here. .


----------



## TLL

Thank you for a wonderful introduction to texture, Shirley. I am in awe of your ability to "go with the flow" and not have a set pattern. I can imagine the freedom you must feel while doing that.


----------



## Sockmouth

Working on my gansey in Julie's workshop has given me so much to think about in the way of texture. I never thought about designing anything before this, but having to modify an existing pattern and being at least somewhat successful, has helped me think about possibilities and what else I could do. In the future I can see myself adding different stitches and changing a pattern to better suit my needs. I am loving the look of more textured garments and I'm looking forward to this discussion. Thanks for offering this Shirley. At least for me it's quite timely.

The Gansey is such a perfect example of what texture can do to a pattern. It couldn't be better to show how wonderful different stitches and patterns make a project one of a kind and so beautiful. I don't think there is anyone who can teach the Gansey any better than Julie. She has spent months preparing and I am so glad to see that many many people are 
referring to her class - it is one of a kind and I am honoured to have it in our workshop archives permanently.


----------



## jangmb

You just never cease to amaze me, Shirley. This will be another great conversation.

 I hope it will. The color conversation went so well and we all learned a lot -- this one should work well with what we discussed in workshop #58.


----------



## Mitch

Thanks for the info. I love texture in knitting.


----------



## tamarque

Great beginning Shirley. I love the ability to design as I knit. I did this a lot with crochet work for years. For some reason that medium felt very 'plastic' to me and it was so easy to create/change shapes as I went. Did a lot of color and texture with it. If I can find some pieces or old photos will post. Knitting was a bigger challenge for me but began to knit free style a few years back. It really is fun as you have so much freedom to experiment. The worst is that you hate it and frog. And have done my share of that, too. Hahaha.

_Ronie on previous discussion mentioned thrumbing technique for adding texture. Like beading, but using yarn, it adds 3-D texture and color. In this vein, I am remembering Cat Bordhi doing a demo on these little corkscrews that can be added as you knit. I tried them once and they are fun little things to do_.


----------



## vermontmary

I'll be following this topic... Love having my mind stretched!


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning! I am going to include crochet in this conversation, a bit more than I did in the Color workshop - as it is well known by all of you that it is a completely different art - and wonderful things can be made with it.

Two years ago I decided to make afghans for each of my family members and of the l0 afghans I knit only one was knit. 

I have a set of denise interchangeables and a 50" cable. As as result I decided to do them lengthwise and not to do individual strips but to do them all in one piece. What fun I had. I did them in worsted and really 'went for it. I didn't do two the same and I never knew what I was going to do when I started. I thought of the individuals and tried to make a one of a kind afghan for each of them.


----------



## PatBrown

Designer1234 said:


> I have a set of denise interchangeables and a 50" cable. As as result I decided to do them lengthwise and not to do individual strips but to do them all in one piece.


I'm with you on that, Shirley. I really dislike joining strips so I make the items in one piece. It can get tricky keeping the patterns straight until you get the rhythm but totally worth it!

 It cuts down the work so much and there is NO WEAVING ENDS TOGETHER! I enjoyed every moment of making these- I never knew what I was going to do and it was amazing how a pattern evolved in every one!


----------



## Designer1234

PatBrown said:


> I'm with you on that, Shirley. I really dislike joining strips so I make the items in one piece. It can get tricky keeping the patterns straight until you get the rhythm but totally worth it!


I love doing the afghans and usually have one on the cable while I am also knitting. These are just a few of them and I will be putting others in the conversation with other crochet projects. It is so good to know both techniques. Crochet is a wonderful topic in itself. I have crochet since I was six. When we started the workshops we made a special effort to showcase crochet as well as knitting and there are 4 or 5 workshops showing wonderful crochet classes.


----------



## Ronie

tamarque said:


> Great beginning Shirley. I love the ability to design as I knit. I did this a lot with crochet work for years. For some reason that medium felt very 'plastic' to me and it was so easy to create/change shapes as I went. Did a lot of color and texture with it. If I can find some pieces or old photos will post. Knitting was a bigger challenge for me but began to knit free style a few years back. It really is fun as you have so much freedom to experiment. The worst is that you hate it and frog. And have done my share of that, too. Hahaha.
> 
> _Ronie on previous discussion mentioned thrumbing technique for adding texture. Like beading, but using yarn, it adds 3-D texture and color. In this vein, I am remembering Cat Bordhi doing a demo on these little corkscrews that can be added as you knit. I tried them once and they are fun little things to do_.


I remember those corkskrews!! she put them on a hat and called them tendrils  That would work for some fun and exciting knitting..

Hi all I'm happy to be here! and learn more.. I'll have to check in after work today to see what all is going on... lots of information today  I love it!!!


----------



## Designer1234

#2 Think of a color and texture theme  eg. A forest in autumn. Colors  gold, shades of brown , red shades of orange  darker red, shades of yellow, some green.
Then the texture  put in the sky  you can make an autumn sky pretty well any shade of blue or gre y or combination of both you wish , then distant hills in autum colors, or dark and different shades of green, and then work toward brighter colors and foreground, put in tall bare tree trunks  in two shades of dark and medium brown and embroider them or duplicate stitch them right up into the sky-
Be careful with your clouds! dont have them high and fluffly  have them horizontal and not too large. You can use a different stitch eg. Seed stitch in a grey but you want the whole sky to look BIG -

For the distance have your hills nearly flat  (stocking stitch) with a few garter stitches included  or 5 x 5 ss and garter stitches unevenly spaced across the hills. Dont have them even  use different small sets of stitchs  no detail.
Then if you want to have a river or a lake  use darker along the edge  have it curving and lighter on the closer shore. Narrow at one end and a bit wider down towards the other side. Very narrow as it will be off in the distance.

Then small bushes in different shades  in in tarsia or stitch differences etc. as you dome down the piece the shrubs are larger, there are branches and trunks (very thin) and at the bottom browns, beige with touches of green. Then you can embroider a leaf or two. This is just a general idea.
======================

With knitting projects you can have so much fun! You can do sections , or do the texture addied to the color and in different rows  
Some ideas for obtaining texture in a pattern that doesnt call for it.
======================

*I use a basic pattern  and if you find a sweater that you are happy with I would suggest that you try using it and changing the texture, or changing the color or
changing both the color and the texture.

It is amazing what you can make using simple changes. Dont go overboard*!

_I would recommend that you decide on what type of texture you wish for a project. I am attaching different projects showing different textures- just to give you an idea_

.
I have 3 or 4 different strips using specific textures, that I often use  and vary in the way I use them.

I also mix crochet and knitting together  especially around the borders.

_For a shawl or poncho, or cowl, scarf  just about anything  you can have a lot of fun doing different textures. It makes a basic pattern into one of a kind project. I dont think I have ever done two projects exactly the same although I have used one pattern for quite a few of the projects._

_You learned in the Color Conversation  to reach  to try something new  to think differently. So if you joined our conversation, you have already opened your mind to new ideas. This is just another way to do something original. IT DOES TAKE PRACTICE!_ .

There are different individual stitches eg. y/o (yarn overs) cables, knitting in the back of a stitch  purling and knitting in different stitch order, or in a different row order.

You can also use, as mentioned above, the duplicate stitch or embroidery stitches to add interest to a project. These would not work as well in lace, but work very well in clothing and afghans, scarves, etc.

I strongly urge that at the beginning you plan what you will do in the way of texture and color. Once you understand the texturedifferences , you can then just go for it. 
-----------------
IMPORTANT: Dont jump off the wharf until you know how to swim. You will have more success if you try different things, *enter the results in your notebook and number them  and give them a heading*.

I would have pages for stitch varieties and how they look, row varieties and how they look, A combination and how it looks. You can take pictures which makes it even better, but if you mark the ones you really like  and as you use them  mention where you have used them it avoids trying to remember where you used a pattern and what it entailed.

I have made a lot of ponchos, shawls and capes for friends over the years, both in crochet (which is a great method for obtaining different textures), and knitting which gives a different look. I have often used crochet borders for different knitted projects.
The idea is to have fun with textures. ===========

*I also use different WEIGHTS of yarn, and different TYPES of yarn, to obtain and change textures in my work*.

_There are adjustments which have to be made and if you do make them it makes a huge difference as your rows can be adjusted so that the length is the same, even using a much lighter yarn. It would mean adding stitch to lighter weight and reducing them back for a heavier yarn. It takes a bit of practice though  but it is doable._

If you are using a different texture for just one or two rows you can add the increase near the beginning and ends - but if you are going for quite a difference, I have found that if I use a purl row in the row prior to the change- you can increase or decrease stitches without them showing that much.

I will be posting some texture patterns that I used in my crochet and knitting and I will also show close up pictures of some of the work I have done over the years using both types of work and developing a look in the way of texture.

You can go all out and use different yarns, rows, stitches, patterns like my stashbuster cardigan or you can be more subdued and use just one or possibly two texture changes  or one area of a sweater one texture and a different texture for others.
I hope you have fun with this.
==========
Another thing I have done quite often is do the yoke in a texture and the bottom plain. I am smaller on the top so I often add a texture on the top to give that part of
the sweater more body- if you are busty, you might want to reduce the texture and just knit it with a fairly plain flat pattern, and go for the heavier texture in the bottom portion of your sweater.

I also use strips going in different directions. I stripe across the top part of my sweater which is where I am small (horizontally) and strip vertically on the bottom with less texture and sometimes a block of color.

I have done it differently and the blue cardigan I am working on is an example of working this way.

Just use texture as a way to change a pattern into one of a kind. Dont be afraid to go for it._ Dont be afraid to try different things. I have made some sweaters I wasnt sure I was happy with because it was so different than the normal sweaters but it is amazing how often people have remarked on what a wonderful result  Strangers have stopped me in the mall and amazingly usually it is the sweater that I wondered most about, when they noticed and have acknowledged my work.
Remember opinions differ  some like subdued, others like more interest_

 Try to use both in your work because it gives you so much room to make one of a kind designs and projects.
*I would recommend you read the Conversation about color workshop #58which by the way is still open..
Excellent information*:


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I will be back in an hour or two. I would love it if you let me know if you are watching or planning to drop into the conversation. You are welcome to post about the subject and put in your pictures. Shirley


I'll be watching this workshop, Shirley, just like the color converation even if I don't post.
Junek

You are always welcome -you always make me feel good when I know you are there June - join in if you have any thoughts - we would love to hear from you.


----------



## Designer1234

Here are some more examples of how I have used texture in my work. I hope you will look closely at those that show the different types of stitches and weight - as well as color. They speak for themselves.


I am attaching some pictures of my Stashbuster cardigan. note how I pulled it all together with one color Cream -which was also included in the colorful body of the work. I used texture in all the places that I used that color. 

I also used two weights together in some places, sport weight in others and worsted in most of the strips. I also (back to color) used a basic rather dark variety but added some orange to give it a zip and it completely changed the look of the sweater. I love wearing it and have had so many remarks about it. look closely at the work. Most of the sweater is done in stocking stitch but with some variety in stitches.

I also used some variegated yarns to add some excitement.
This one was deliberately kept subdued except for the border color and the 4 or 5 brights throughout the sweater.


----------



## Designer1234

Mitch said:


> Your afghans are lovely.


Thankyou very much.


----------



## Designer1234

Here are further pictures of the texture I have put in for some of my other sweaters. YOu willl note with the coat that I really went for it texture wise in comparison to the stashbuster cardi I showed in my previous post.

This coat was all texture in the bottom section - and was quite plain in the Yoke and sleeve except for a small area where I tied in the stripe effect.

_I have some information on short rows and some wingspans to show you - but there is lots going on now so we will leave it for a day or two_.

I hope you will discuss what I have posted and that you will post your ideas, links and information. Also just ask questions - I am sure there are others beside myself who can answer. Shirley


----------



## eshlemania

SHirley,
What an excellent start. Thanks so much for another Conversation. You have so much to share, so much that opens up the way we have come to restrict ourselves in our knitting. Love all the pictures and samples. Gorgeous.

Thanks.


----------



## Designer1234

jobikki said:


> I will be watching. Very interesting, as everything you do, Shirley. Thanks,
> Jovi


Welcome, Jovi -- nice to see you joining us. I hope this conversation will be as helpful as #58 workshop which is still open where we talked color and how to use it.

It is so nice to see friends here - I feel like I know you.


----------



## jobikki

Designer1234 said:


> Welcome, Jovi -- nice to see you joining us. I hope this conversation will be as helpful as #58 workshop which is still open where we talked color and how to use it.
> 
> It is so nice to see friends here - I feel like I know you.


Same here, Shirley


----------



## Ronie

Very interesting start! I will be working out a few textures to add to my pillow I need to finish. Both front and back will be lined so I could add color there too  Or I can make a new pillow with lots of color and texture.. something more pleasing to the eye than my color practice pieces.. I like these exercises.. I really don't like knitting scarfs though.. so blocks of great color and texture would work best for me. I see your Jacket back is just a square.. and lovely... lots of great colors going on in your posts..  some of your blankets remind me of some my MIL made.. I don't recall any that my mom might of done.. she did a lot of everything.. mostly garments though.
I do remember the Daisy afghan she made.. it was beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234

Welcome Roni - Tamarque wrote" Ronie on previous discussion mentioned thrumbing technique for adding texture."

*RONI* I was wondering if you would mind doing a post about Thrumbing for us? I have never done any and I think it sounds fascinating. I have a bit of an idea what it is but would love it if you would tell us about it.

_I would think that anything that appeals to anyone is fine to learn about texture, color or both together. I just hope that the door opens for us all so that we are trying new ideas and new projects. It worked so well with Color and this subject (Texture) is just as interesting in my opinion_.


----------



## Designer1234

*BEADING: FROM Workshop #47 with purplefi*

_This was a wonderful workshop where our own Purple taught a basic beading class -- This is another type of texture which works wonderfully with knitting or crochet_.

Here are some of her pictures from the workshop -- There are all sorts of wonderful examples of what you can do with different beads.

 just click on the heading workshop section at both the top and bottom of this post and then scroll down to #47 and take the times to read it.

Quite a few of the lace party members took this class which was excellently taught.


----------



## Designer1234

*I am hoping you will all do a project for this conversation. It can be a pillow cover, a scarf, a sampler, a baby blanket, or anything you wish. I just want you to use Texture and make it your own without doing a lot of planning but using your imagination*.

It can even be a swatch but it helps so much to not just read an idea but to try the idea out..


----------



## Ronie

Designer1234 said:


> Welcome Roni - Tamarque wrote" Ronie on previous discussion mentioned thrumbing technique for adding texture."
> 
> *RONI* I was wondering if you would mind doing a post about Thrumbing for us? I have never done any and I think it sounds fascinating. I have a bit of an idea what it is but would love it if you would tell us about it.
> 
> _I would think that anything that appeals to anyone is fine to learn about texture, color or both together. I just hope that the door opens for us all so that we are trying new ideas and new projects. It worked so well with Color and this subject (Texture) is just as interesting in my opinion_.


I actually have not done any Thrumming myself. I have read about it and we were talking about adding texture to our color samples. I thought this would be a good way to add some, kind of like embroidery.. and if pulled from the back to the front if using roving it could work like clouds in the sky.. the other way could be stars.. or birds  now I want to go get some roving and see what I can create.. LOL

I can give some links to what it is used for traditionally and how to do it ... we just need to put our own little twist to it in our creations .. 
http://www.helloyarn.com/how-i-thrum/
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/mittensthrummed.htm


----------



## Ronie

Designer1234 said:


> *I am hoping you will all do a project for this conversation. It can be a pillow cover, a scarf, a sampler, a baby blanket, or anything you wish. I just want you to use Texture and make it your own without doing a lot of planning but using your imagination*.
> 
> It can even be a swatch but it helps so much to not just read an idea but to try the idea out..


I have been thinking of ideas on a pillow back.. if I can't get it the right size I'll make it a pillow front and back both of them in the same material so they are similar but different.. LOL my poor pillow top is waiting patiently for me to get back to it


----------



## martina

This is going to be one I will follow with a great deal of interest.

Nice to see you here Martina!


----------



## pacer

Shirley...Check with Poledra. I believe she made some mittens last winter using thrumming. Thank you for putting together this discussion as well. I can't wait to explore those 2 websites as well.

 I just pm'd her. Thanks, I asked her to post her mittens and talk about the technique. I appreciate you letting me know Pacer -- nice to see you here.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful sweaters and gorgeous afghans. I am going to follow this workshop but not exactly participate. I want to make another Gansey cardigan with my own design using the Gansey stitches.
> It won't be a free design sweater since I will be graphing everything first.


How about showing your first gansey sweater - it would fit in beautifully here on the Texture conversation.

You are so supportive of the workshops and such a good friend. Would you post it?? Even if it isn't finished would you post a picture of the work in progress?


----------



## Airy Fairy

Thnx Shirley for 2 very interesting,informative & detailed threads.
I missed the "Colour #58" topic but have just been into it as well. I would recommend reading and following both threads , especially for anyone just starting out on a lifetime hobby of crochet and knitting. I think it is a matter of confidence in ones ability - sometimes we are too insecure to go "out the box" and stick to the traditional, but as you have proved anything goes. Easy enough to frog if not satisfied.

May I just add a small tip regarding the colours? If I'm unsure whether colours will blend I will get out the colouring textas & an exercise book which I colour in the different colours I think I may use - similar to Mandala Art.

Hope your health issues don't prevent you from continuing your encouraging work. Will continue to follow these threads with interest.

Thankyou very much. I agree, these two workshops should be read by everyone and every suggestion helps. Thanks for your input.


----------



## WandaT

Love the discussion. Texture is one way to make a design "pop".


----------



## Designer1234

I showed a cardigan I am working on while talking on the color thread - I am nearly finished it. It is just as much a textured cardigan as a different colored cardigan. I have another inch to add to the bottom, some yarn to weave in ( before I learned to do the braided join.


----------



## eshlemania

Shirley,
That's beautiful!! Love it.

I am making do with my cobweb in my sunset. I am adding in extra stitches when I use that color. It is working.  Thanks, Shirley. I didn't have to spend money buying more yarn.


----------



## Designer1234

eshlemania said:


> Shirley,
> That's beautiful!! Love it.
> 
> I am making do with my cobweb in my sunset. I am adding in extra stitches when I use that color. It is working.  Thanks, Shirley. I didn't have to spend money buying more yarn.


Good for you!!


----------



## Designer1234

_If anyone has any questions about how to use different thicknesses of yarn, or how to use two thicknesses, or how to decide to have a texture pattern like on my stashbuster cardigan. or anything else that you wonder about -- I am self taught so my answers might not be by the book and I am sure there is much I don't know but if I can help please ask_.


----------



## tamarque

Found two pics of crocheted items made awhile ago. Both were created as I went along. The baby blanket had a problem in that the stitch used in the center of the blanket had a smaller gauge and the blanket pulls in at that point. So that was a learning for me about changing stitches mid-stream and it seems important to point out in this discussion.

The Ice blue color of the blanket washed out in the photo but it really is a very warm, light blue that balances with the stronger colors use.

The scarf was also created as it was worked. The stitches change every row but don't know if that texture shows up well. The yarns and stitches varied.

My camera cord is in hiding so not able to do any new photos to share at the moment.


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> How about showing your first sweater - it would fit in beautifully here on the Texture conversation.
> 
> You are so supportive of the workshops and such a good friend. Would you post it?? Even if it isn't finished would you post a picture of the work in progress?


Would be glad to. You are referring to the Gansey in progress? I am at my daughters taking care of her. Her husband is traveling on business. She can't stay alone with MS. He will be back in a couple of days. I am almost through. I am on the second sleeve but knit for a short while. It gets so hot with all that wool in my lap.


----------



## Designer1234

tamarque said:


> Am trying to find some of my older pics to share


Tell us about your picture - are they stitches? I can't tell so maybe you could give us an idea . It is very pretty.


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> I showed a cardigan I am working on while talking on the color thread - I am nearly finished it. It is just as much a textured cardigan as a different colored cardigan. I have another inch to add to the bottom, some yarn to weave in ( before I learned to do the braided join.


Love this sweater, the color and the texture with the different stitches. I need to find some pictures of my color work although I mostly followed a pattern. The color work is the part I love. Deciding on the colors is the worst for me. Sometimes easier to copy the colors in the pattern.


----------



## Ronie

Good morning everyone I am popping in to see what all is going on! Tamaraque I love that blanket.. one of my favorites is a ripple blanket my MIL made.. she didn't separate her acrylic from her wool and it gave it a great texture.. I can see so many different fibers in it. There are some I would love to have but I don't have a clue where she could of gotten them.. I am sure they are no longer available.. she probably made it 30+ years ago..  Its almost like a I Spy for adults 

jmai5421 your sweater sounds interesting. I look forward to seeing it


----------



## tamarque

Shirley--which pic did you want info on? I did these pieces a few yrs ago and don't know if I was writing down my patterns then. Duh!!!! Both are crochet pieces. And both are in acrylics. However, I did use different yarns. For example, in the scarf, the dark color (burgundy) it may have been a boucle type yarn. At that time I was using a lot of Caron yarns and Bernat Satins--they have fabulous colors then. I often crocheted one row over the previous row to create depth of texture. Did this in different ways such as Dc, ch1, sk 1, Dc on one row and then came back and did a triple in the skipped stitch below. Also used lots of shells, puff stitches, cross over stitches, etc for texture and a way to create 2 layer color. I was very prolific back then and did many items like this.

The blanket had similar features but being bigger worked more loosely. I think I still have that blanket and will try to find it to examine more closely what I did.

I will say that fpdc and bpdc stitches are a great way to make texture. I did a lot of that on my market bag bottoms which often are crocheted. Here are 2 bottoms worked in either LB Cotton Ease or Cotton. The fpdc makes an interested spoke effect and adds strength to the bottom of the bags.

I don't know if Knitting has anything quite equivalent in effect but there is a stitch for making loops from 1-3 rows below that will be an overlay stitch. Maybe someone else has something in their repertoire to share with us.


----------



## TNS

I've just got access to wifi and am catching up with the past week in the colour discussion and everything in this texture chat. So many ideas, and expanding horizons for us - thanks so much. Will lurk as much as possible until I'm back home....Shirley, hope your test results will give you some much needed answers, and that the remaining tests are not too daunting.


----------



## TLL

I really like your combination of colors and textures in your new sweater, Shirley. They are looking great!


----------



## Ronie

Hi I have some in-progress pictures. It is a color and texture play, I am making a Frisbee if it fly's and just a wall decoration if it doesn't LOL


----------



## Ronie

I had to stop because I kept hearing Shirley in my head saying "Take Notes!!!" so that is what I am going to do now.. 

 you made me chuckle - it means you guys are listening to Mama Shirley!!

Seriously - I find my notebooks so helpful - I do so many wierd things - differently than most people - and I work away and then have to count my stitches or worse yet I have no idea how I did something. I am bad for changing my needle size too and never remember what size I used. I write it all down and it sure does help! Good Girl Ronie!!


----------



## tamarque

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pastiche

this just came in and it seems so pertinent to this discussion.

 this is an excellent example of different textures - scroll down through the pictures. lots of ideas! thanks Tamarque!


----------



## pammie1234

I'm getting on top of this one, Shirley! I'm glad I'm not too far behind.

I am always glad to see you here - I know you 
enjoy the workshops and I am glad to see you are joining us each time that you do!


----------



## pacer

Shirley...Thanks for sharing your knowledge with us once again. I love the neckline on the blue sweater that you are working on. It is also a nice color as it is calm, but not drab. I love your use of color in so many of your art forms.


----------



## Airy Fairy

tamarque said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pastiche
> 
> this just came in and it seems so pertinent to this discussion.


Thnx Tam for this link... Sue Dingle has some lovely combos which is certainly relevant to this thread. I am really enjoying all the discussions.


----------



## eshlemania

Nice link, Tamarque!! Thanks.


----------



## Ronie

tamarque said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pastiche
> 
> this just came in and it seems so pertinent to this discussion.


You called that one perfectly.. it has so many changes and so much movement and color!! I love it! It also lets us know that off the board looks pretty cool sometime too


----------



## Jeannie2009

Just thought I'd share what I plan to do with this inspired forum.
Last year I learned to make socks. I used mainly soft-tone colors and variegated colorways. Now 11 pairs later I have almost a dozen small balls of yarn and a full hank of cream. I'm going to make a pair of house slippers for me. I plan to used the odd scraps with the different stitch patterns. I expect this will be a learning challenge as the different stitch patterns will create different gauges...
This is going to be fun.
Thank you Shirley.
Blessings that all your tests turn your way.

 I hope you will keep us up to date how you do.


----------



## TLL

Jeannie2009 said:


> Just thought I'd share what I plan to do with this inspired forum.
> Last year I learned to make socks. I used mainly soft-tone colors and variegated colorways. Now 11 pairs later I have almost a dozen small balls of yarn and a full hank of cream. I'm going to make a pair of house slippers for me. I plan to used the odd scraps with the different stitch patterns. I expect this will be a learning challenge as the different stitch patterns will create different gauges...
> This is going to be fun.
> Thank you Shirley.
> Blessings that all your tests turn your way.


We look forward to seeing how it goes for you!


----------



## Ronie

Jeannie I bet that will be exciting. Did you see the link Tamarque linked to.. I think they did just that.. different yarns and different patterns for the whole length. It turned out really great!


----------



## Designer1234

I just have to block and put buttons on my cardigan. I added a blue row of crab stitch around the neck which finishes it nicely . I am going to add 4 buttoms from the neck down to the blue - and no buttons on the bottom. It fits quite well.


----------



## TLL

Shirley, it is great! It is so amazing how these colors and textures went together. You make it look so simple. What a gift you have. 

Thankyou -- It looks like a baby jacket in the pictures but it looks quite nice on. I will model it tomorrow and post a picture.

I decided to go for the short sleeves for a change. It will be nice to wear to the show ,or to restaurants as the ac is sometimes chilly. I am happy with it.

It will look good once it is blocked. I like the effect the the skirt part. I have never done one like it before and didn't know whether it would work or not. Learned that wide l0 st x l0 st. rib looks good and doesn't make you look heavier. This one was really a new way of doing things . First time for that neck and first time for the bottom (skirt part) of the sweater
.


----------



## kaixixang

For texture...I'm looking through THIS computer's second partition:

Rippenschal - Ravelry, available in English

And for multiple stitch patterns (don't worry Designer1234, I'm NOT going to be posting the PDF...just the link and which ones have the pulled stitching like Ronie (??) was talking about):

http://stitchtherapyknitalong.blogspot.com/

Volumes 2 through 4 have the entry...but feel free to get all 4 so that you'll have the stitch patterns for blankets, shawls, etc.

It actually takes me TOO long to post anything but the 3## x ??? resolution photos now - another thank you to Designer1234 for mentioning the need to reduce the photograph size. On my setup it makes for less naps while online...and more research for KP member's requests. :thumbup:

 No problem - this is not a regular workshop even though it seems to be ending up that way -- it is more a conversation and input is welcome


----------



## tamarque

Shirley--that crab stitch looks terrific. Have never been able to master that one and do it so evenly.

Actually it is a wonderful edging and I have used it so many times. It finishes things of beautifully.

It is really easy -- you just do a single crochet backwards. I love using it.It is important I have found to put the crochet stitches in between the stitches of the sweater - as it makes the crab stitch show up really well. If you put it into the stitch it doesn't look as tidy.


----------



## eshlemania

Shirley,
I love that sweater! The colors are wonderful and the texture is amazing. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Designer1234

I promised we would talk about the wingspan scarf and short rows.

I learned to do short rows with Darowil's toe up sock pattern as it is used in the heel. I had a heck of a time as I didn't read the pattern correctly and got confused on the wraps.

However, when Sam the Wren taught the wingspan class - he suggested that we start with a circular dischcloth pattern - I did and it made a huge difference

I made a few - then the sock pattern made so much more sense. Also 
the wingspan was confusing for me at first as I HATE following patterns and am inclined to skip and jump into using my own ideas.

I learned a big lesson -- *when I am learning a new technique I must follow the directions - then once I understand the technique I can use it in my own projects!!! Big light bulb!*


----------



## Designer1234

We won't go into a lesson about short rows. There are many excellent videos available. Just practice. It is such a great thing to have in your knowledge box. I use them for shaping busts on sweaters or adding width to the bottoms of my cardigans - as I am wider in the bottom than the top (two completely different sizes which is a hassle).

If you wrap and turn you won't get holes. If I want holes as a design element then I don't wrap the stitch.

Once the light bulb went on it made so much sense and it is one of the things I use a lot. So , do take the time to learn how to do it properly.

*Here is the dischcloth pattern I used where I learned to do short rows- please take the time to do at least one of these dischcloths -- learn your short rows here rather than on a wingspan - as it will maky your life a lot easier. Ask me how I know!!

http://suite.io/donna-w-hill/4wja2af

here is another one -- a bit fancier.

http://perfectdishcloth.blogspot.ca*


----------



## Designer1234

It would be very worthwhile if you checked out Sam's (The Wren's) 
workshop #23 if you want to do wingspans. I won't go into it too much here except for showing you some of the things you can do with finished projects. It is a nice scarf. 


A dear friend and wonderful Teacher Purplefi made the most beautiful DREAM BIRD which she attached to a poncho type shawl. She is a wonderfully creative person and has taught different classes for us. She has made some beautiful dreambirds. 

I will try to find a picture of it and add it here too.


----------



## Designer1234

here are some examples of the short row dishcloths --


----------



## eshlemania

Shirley,
Thanks for the dishcoth patterns for the short rows. I have done short rows before, but never with the wrap and turn. Always with the holes as a part of the pattern. I will use these for learning the wrap.

Love the wingspan on the purple poncho.


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful wingspans. I have done a short row dishcloth. Pattern compliments of Sam the Wren. Wish I still had it, but gave it away to a neighbor at the cabin. Now I have the pattern again(thanks Shirley) and will make another one. I do need more practice with short rows. The cotton is so much easier to see the W&T than the socks.
Love your sweater Shirley and the design on the bottom part. The blue crab stitch really looks nice.


----------



## tamarque

Shirley--I can certainly relate to that impatience of following directions. At work I was always telling the guys "read the directions' before they took way too much time trying to figure out an installation. However, I can be guilty of the same thing and have made many a mistake. Aside from ADHD, impatience, etc, I think this is because we are so confident in our abilities that we jump the gun on ourselves.

The Short row dishcloths remind me of hat tops.


----------



## Designer1234

I have also done something that you might find simple and interesting to do. We held a Prayer Shawl workshop last year and I had been thinking about doing a shawl using one of the dishcloth patterns

{Grandmas favorite dishcloth) it is extremely simple to do and so I decided to try it in a shawl, and change the design a bit, but using the same original pattern. Here it is . I also did a large shawl using the same idea .

In both I used the dishcloth pattern

http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html

and kept on until it was the size I wanted - then bound it off. The cream one was done on very large needles - and It is warm and cosy. The other was done for a dear friend who had surgery and ended up in a nursing home. I put ties on the front of it. (it is the Prayer shawl).


----------



## TLL

Thank you for sharing your wisdom and a great start to our day, Shirley.


----------



## Designer1234

This has been another great discussion and there is still much to talk about. I hope you are all enjoying it as much as I am. I hope I haven't posted too many pictures, but it is hard to have so many available and not use them. I just hope that some of my ideas are helpful and that once again we are stretching and learning new things. 

My motto for years has been 'one of a kind' and I hope some of you will give one of a kind a try in your work. I am heading out to get a perm. and will be back later. have fun everyone!


----------



## Ronie

oh my lots of beautiful patterns and pictures going on here.. Thanks for sharing Shirley.. I have done a few shortrow washcloths.. I tried to do the ten stitch blanket and got bored with it.. so I dumped it.. I have to make some Swiffer pads so I thought I could play with color and texture there... I feel like I am out of free time but that's just because of my work schedule.. I have more free time than most I just need to reorganize it!!!  When I get that figured out I will be more active on the site ...


----------



## Maltova

Yes, very interesting discussion...will be watching


----------



## Designer1234

Here are some more texture examples. The reason I am posting all the pictures is so that you might look at one or two and say to yourself, I want to try that! That is what these conversations are about.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Wonderful to see all the different types of textures and colors together. I love the idea of combining crochet and knitting...wow...talk about texture changes and possibilities. The first thing I did with texture only in mind, admitting that I already loved the color combinations, was this scarf. I did this after you giving me the courage to do that cowl for my DIL's mother without a pattern. Perhaps you remember getting me to think outside the box, but giving me some tips and help along the way. I can only encourage you to try some of the things Designer tells you to try. You will be so glad you did. I know I am. Thank you Shirley. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I just have to block and put buttons on my cardigan. I added a blue row of crab stitch around the neck which finishes it nicely . I am going to add 4 buttoms from the neck down to the blue - and no buttons on the bottom. It fits quite well.


That is beautiful as all your work is, Shirley. I particularly like the keyhole neck and the front edge worked simply with the crab stitich.
Junek

Thanks so much June -- I had fun with this one.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful to see all the different types of textures and colors together. I love the idea of combining crochet and knitting...wow...talk about texture changes and possibilities. The first thing I did with texture only in mind, admitting that I already loved the color combinations, was this scarf. I did this after you giving me the courage to do that cowl for my DIL's mother without a pattern. Perhaps you remember getting me to think outside the box, but giving me some tips and help along the way.


That cowl looks so soft and warm- almost missed the cables!
The scarf is a riot of colour too!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That cowl looks so soft and warm- almost missed the cables!
> The scarf is a riot of colour too!


I don't think I ever had more fun knitting with exploring what could be done with just picking what you want. You do this with your ganseys, which are absolutely gorgeous and yet done with purl and knit along with cables if wanted. I must say, I am an admirer of your knitting and know you make sweaters without a pattern, deciding what designs you will add in and where. Wonderful.

I added a picture later of the vine too. Yes, the fluffier yarn does tend to cover up the patterns, but I couldn't resist. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I don't think I ever had more fun knitting with exploring what could be done with just picking what you want. You do this with your ganseys, which are absolutely gorgeous and yet done with purl and knit along with cables if wanted. I must say, I am an admirer of your knitting and know you make sweaters without a pattern, deciding what designs you will add in and where. Wonderful.
> 
> I added a picture later of the vine too. Yes, the fluffier yarn does tend to cover up the patterns, but I couldn't resist. :wink:


It is so much nicer than boring old stocking stitch! Although there is a place for that too- I have used it on the cream Gansey because I needed a fast knit to the cuff- I am just at the point of picking up my size 1 (US) 2.25mm bamboos - I've decreased, and will do the zig-zagged cuff for this one!
And thank you so much for showing me the cabled cuff you had found- people are loving the idea in the Workshop- setting a new trend I suspect, (maybe?).


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you for an inspiring start. There is some lovely work here. A joy to look at.

I do have a question. I would love to knit something with different weights of yarn as a textural element. How does this work? I don't understand how the differnt guages together are handled.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so much nicer than boring old stocking stitch! Although there is a place for that too- I have used it on the cream Gansey because I needed a fast knit to the cuff- I am just at the point of picking up my size 1 (US) 2.25mm bamboos - I've decreased, and will do the zig-zagged cuff for this one!
> And thank you so much for showing me the cabled cuff you had found- people are loving the idea in the Workshop- setting a new trend I suspect, (maybe?).


Wow, that is wonderful. Makes me feel good. I love what you did with it. Just fabulous.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is wonderful. Makes me feel good. I love what you did with it. Just fabulous.


 :thumbup: - my stitch count is not adding up for the zig-zag cuff just now, though!


----------



## eshlemania

Cashmeregma,
Thanks for sharing your work. It is nice to have those just a bit ahead of you, to encourage you to move ahead also.

Love your scarves and cowl.

Shirley,
No, no, I love all the pictures you put up. It gives more substance to the ideas to have an actual picture. Love the blanket.


----------



## Stephhy

I'm planning to start this very textured & colorful coat in a couple of weeks. I am SO looking forward to it that.... I guess I'm afraid I won't do anything else at all while I'm knitting, so I find myself cleaning up odds & ends around the house & AACCCKKKK finishing up close-to-the-end projects, all apparently to clear the way to knitting-without-(too much) guilt.

The only problem I have with this project, aside from a VERY BADLY WRITTEN PATTERN, is that it is also manufacturer-written. Which means, for example, you pay $35-$50 a skein for some yarns that are used to knit ONLY a 3"x6" square. I really hate it when they do that. Fortunately I already had yarn in my stash to use as substitutes (mostly, anyway), and MORE fortunately I read through the pattern until I figured out what went where.

Mine will be considerably darker than the photo.

Anyway, I hope it is a lot of fun. It truly is a plan-as-you-go experiment, as the original pattern "dimensions" are given as numbers of rows, not inches.

And since 95% of the yarns are discontinued, 
And since 95% of us knit to different tensions, well, plan-as-you-go!! 

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/knit22love/italia-coat


----------



## Normaedern

Stephhy said:


> I'm planning to start this very textured & colorful coat in a couple of weeks. I am SO looking forward to it that.... I guess I'm afraid I won't do anything else at all while I'm knitting, so I find myself cleaning up odds & ends around the house & AACCCKKKK finishing up close-to-the-end projects, all apparently to clear the way to knitting-without-(too much) guilt.
> 
> The only problem I have with this project, aside from a VERY BADLY WRITTEN PATTERN, is that it is also manufacturer-written. Which means, for example, you pay $35-$50 a skein for some yarns that are used to knit ONLY a 3"x6" square. I really hate it when they do that. Fortunately I already had yarn in my stash to use as substitutes (mostly, anyway), and MORE fortunately I read through the pattern until I figured out what went where.
> 
> Mine will be considerably darker than the photo.
> 
> Anyway, I hope it is a lot of fun. It truly is a plan-as-you-go experiment, as the original pattern "dimensions" are given as numbers of rows, not inches.
> 
> And since 95% of the yarns are discontinued,
> And since 95% of us knit to different tensions, well, plan-as-you-go!!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/knit22love/italia-coat


 It is very pretty. I do agree with you about cost!


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Wonderful to see all the different types of textures and colors together. I love the idea of combining crochet and knitting...wow...talk about texture changes and possibilities. The first thing I did with texture only in mind, admitting that I already loved the color combinations, was this scarf. I did this after you giving me the courage to do that cowl for my DIL's mother without a pattern. Perhaps you remember getting me to think outside the box, but giving me some tips and help along the way. I can only encourage you to try some of the things Designer tells you to try. You will be so glad you did. I know I am. Thank you Shirley. :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are a delight to me as you jump right in and try anything - you have so much courage in your knitting! You are one of the reasons I do these type of conversations - and why I put my work in (other Crafts section) - there is nothing nicer than being passionate about a subject and having someone else GET IT!

you do -- and so do a lot of these girls who are taking these two conversations. welcome my friend


----------



## Designer1234

Reading Stephy's post - I have a confession to make. I buy very inexpensive yarns - I don't buy on line and rarely ever go and buy yarn from a lys. I rarely if ever even think about using an expensive yarn in my knitting. I look at the gauge required and use whatever I have on hand or go and buy something that appeals to me in Michaels or once in a very long while in the cheaper yarns. I don't worry too much about the yarn as I am more involved in getting the texture and color the way I want.

I have avoided saying much in any of my knitting classes as I know a lot of you believe strongly that expensive yarn is necessary to do a good job, just because the pattern calls for it.

I just don't agree - BUT I am not suggesting you change your opinion about this as it is a personal thing.

I don't spend a lot on my knitting as I give so much of it away and I just don't feel I want to put that kind of money out.

It is just a thought for you who are on a budget -- be open to the idea that you can use a different type of yarn than a pattern calls for if you wish. It might not last as long or be exactly like the picture, but usually you can make any pattern wonderful if you use your imagination.

In my blue sweater than I am going to post (finished) I don't think there was any expensive yarn in it. I know I bought the blue at walmart (sport) and the variegated at Michaels (large ball) and the cream from Zellers before it closed with no label. the sweater likely cost me $15-$20

I read so much about people saying they cant find the right yarn, or they can't afford the yarn called for in a pattern - I never think of that! I would rather be able to knit what I want when I want than not be able to afford to knit. I have made l0 sweaters in the past 2 years. I wear them all all the time in our bitter winters. I wash them by hand - 95% are acrylics and (I realize some of you may shudder) but I have had people stop me on the street to order a sweater if I will make one (which I don't do).

It is just one more way I do my own thing. If I wanted expensive yarn I would likely buy it - but I don't feel I need it. I doubt I will convince a lot of people and I don't push it because once or twice when I did say it on the forum I was really given a hard time about being cheap. It really is a choice - I would rather spend the money on my GD or a holiday - it is that I don't worry about what yarn I use. I know it sounds weird but then that is me!! grin 
 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Designer1234

Here is my finished unblocked cardigan without the 4 buttons - I have to go out and look for the right buttons. 

I just had a perm as you can tell so I am pretty 'fuzzy' I really like this sweater. Once it is blocked it will hand a bit better down the front and also the buttons will improve it. I hope you like it. 

This one was quite interesting as I tried the wide vertical strips and knitted the neck down as I went along and it is the first one I have tried that didn't fit closely around my neck. I am happy with it. I learned a lot.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you Eshelmania.

Stepphy...Can't wait to see your coat and what color you knit it in.

Thank you so much Designer. Your inspiration keeps a lot of us on our toes and helps us to explore and think outside the box. I am so honored to have met you on KP and feel like we have actually met even though we haven't.
I love the neckline on the cardigan you just posted. Very elegant and flattering. I haven't done sweaters without a pattern yet. Maybe someday.


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Eshelmania.
> 
> Stepphy...Can't wait to see your coat and what color you knit it in.
> 
> Thank you so much Designer. Your inspiration keeps a lot of us on our toes and helps us to explore and think outside the box. I am so honored to have met you on KP and feel like we have actually met even though we haven't.
> I love the neckline on the cardigan you just posted. Very elegant and flattering. I haven't done sweaters without a pattern yet. Maybe someday.


You will -- I just use a basic top down pattern - I am an uneven shape (small at the top and larger on the hips) so I change my pattern to suit my body - then I just change it the texture the colors and different design elements ( which by the way I learned to use when Prismaticr was told in one of her classes that the student had made a 'huge' mistake. She just said - it is a design element - only you know it is a mistake! That is exactly my reaction.


----------



## Designer1234

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for an inspiring start. There is some lovely work here. A joy to look at.
> 
> *I do have a question. I would love to knit something with different weights of yarn as a textural element. How does this work? I don't understand how the differnt guages together are handled*.


I use different methods. If there is a big difference in weight, it is a bit more difficult - however i have managed to use worsted and sport weight yarn together - I am a fairly loose knitter. If, however there is more of a difference than that - I sometimes increase the needle size by one size - and then revert back to the smaller size needles for the larger weight yarn.

You want to try to balance it so that the rows are even.

_If there is a big difference I knit a purl row above the finer yarn and then increase the stitches needed until they take up the same space as the heavier yarn then knit whatever width I want with the smaller stitches and do another purl row and reduce the number of stitches back to the original number_.

It is fun to try and as I have so much texture I only worry about it if it is very much finer than the yarn that preceeds it and so it has to be increased so that the edges are even instead of pulled in.

I do a lot of needle variation - different sizes for different effect. I do a lot of mixing different patterns and adjusting .

All my methods are those i figured out myself. There might be much easier ways to balance different thread weights but they work for me. I had one teacher tell me (when I was taking a class) that I couldn't vary the weight - that it would n't work.- I knit a sweater and took it and showed her as well as the different yarns I used. I ended up teaching a class in her LYS and it was very successful. She took the class and has made some wonderfully textured and colored designs.

I just never think I can't -- maybe once in a blue moon it doesn't work for me - but as Daralene said above - you don't realize how wonderful the feeling can be if you DESIGNED SOMETHING ORIGINAL YOURSELF!! Especially when you didn't follow a pattern or even write one out of your own!!!

:wink:


----------



## eshlemania

SHirley,
I love, love, love your latest sweater. It makes me want to make one too. Now to find a nice top down to make mine.


----------



## Ronie

Cashmeregma That is great!! and it really looks like you had fun making it!
Stephhy that is quite the coat.. I really hope you show us how your doing as you progress through the pattern.. That is a lot of yarn.. its a good thing you had a lot of it in your stash already... just think if the throw you can make to match! all those different textures are going to be amazing
Shirley your Cardi turned out great, that color looks very good on you too 
I agree with the yarn suggestions.. it never dawned on me that it was important to use the same brand they ask for I just thought that was what they used and our yarn was our choice as long as the weight was the same.  ] I do think in Stephhy's coat that some of those yarns are pretty specific and would be hard pressed to find alternatives.. Unless you work with them often and have a nice stash 

I agree that it sounds as if it would be better to use the suggested yarns, I just wanted to say that the yarn called for in patterns are not written in stone. It sounds as if it will be a wonderful coat.


----------



## triciad19

Shirley,
I use inexpensive yarns too. A lot of donated yarn so I make do with what I have. Rarely do I even have or use the weight called for so knit a lot for size or result. I look at the final measurements and work to that. A lot of my work is given away, income is fixed, and easy care is needed.

I am a tight knitter so use needles two sizes larger than called for and sometimes more. As I get bored easily I may use the same pattern but different stitches or make other changes during the process.

To use up left over balls of yarn two colors may be knit at a time, keeping one constant throughout the project while changing the other or being sure to not change both at the same time. Love the Russian join for this as there are no ends to weave in and color change can be when the yarn ends, not just at the end of a row.

 You understand where I am coming from! Isn't it fun? I just don't follow many restrictions when it comes to knitting. I work mainly by doing a swatch and following my measurements- with the top down pattern I use as a base - I figured out a long time ago exactly how I could make a sweater to fit me by following my measurements.

I always put a 3 x 3 ribbing under my arm if I am doing a bottom up sweater as I am so much smaller at the top and I need to have everything above my waist look smaller - it is hard to incorporate two sizes side by side so I adjust it .

I agree that so many ways can be figured out if you do a good measurement - add an inch or two and do a good size swatch using different needles- I spent a week doing swatches before I did a couple of my sweaters. It works out well. I am glad to see 
others using size rather than patterns.


----------



## Designer1234

I just found a picture of a sweater which was quite simply done but very effective. I used dishcloth cotton because i wanted to see if it would be too heavy or difficult to wear. the yellow sweater before is a bottom up sweater with plain and veriegated cotton dishcloth yarn from walmart. (I knit it before such nice cotton yarn was popular. 

It is a bit heavy but that is fine on a cool evening or on a rainy day under a shell jacket -- the seed stitch is a stitch I use a lot as I like the look of it beside stocking stitch which are the only two stitches used in the yellow sweater. Here are pictures of the sweater including a close up of the different colors . I made 4 dish cloth sweaters 4 years ago and wear them often especially if the day is a bit chilly.


----------



## tamarque

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Pillows/Knit-Pillow-Patterns-For-Your-Home

this could go on the color conversation, too, but i know many of the people here will like these smaller projects.


----------



## Designer1234

*here is a link to an excellent wrap and turn pictorial. Short rows.



 https://www.pinterest.com/pin/119908408802448555/

This is very good.*


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> I do have a question. I would love to knit something with different weights of yarn as a textural element. How does this work? I don't understand how the differnt guages together are handled.


Norma...Great question as that was my question too with the scarf I knit. I had bought the yarn thinking it was one big skein of yarn with all the different textures but each different color and texture ended up being a different skein when I unwrapped the big skein. Took me over a year to knit it as I didn't know what to do. Would I change needles with each different yarn to get the same gauge. Someone suggested I try knitting it all with the same size needle, so the scarf was an experiment and it did seem to work out ok, especially with a little blocking. I was amazed at that. I will be very interested to see other answers to this. I wonder if you need to change needle sizes if you are doing a sweater. From the scarf I did, I would say no, so waiting to hear from others with experience on this. My scarf went from lace weight to sport and perhaps worsted and different types of yarn too, like mohair lace weight and a cotton feel yarn for the multi-color.

Ronie...Thank you. It really was fun.


----------



## TLL

Thank you for your observations about the dishcloth cotton and how much time you spent with your swatches. I just want to "do it" and forget the swatching. I appreciate the reminder to slow down and take my time.


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Norma...Great question as that was my question too with the scarf I knit. I had bought the yarn thinking it was one big skein of yarn with all the different textures but each different color and texture ended up being a different skein when I unwrapped the big skein. Took me over a year to knit it as I didn't know what to do. Would I change needles with each different yarn to get the same gauge. Someone suggested I try knitting it all with the same size needle, so the scarf was an experiment and it did seem to work out ok, especially with a little blocking. I was amazed at that. I will be very interested to see other answers to this. I wonder if you need to change needle sizes if you are doing a sweater. From the scarf I did, I would say no, so waiting to hear from others with experience on this. My scarf went from lace weight to sport and perhaps worsted and different types of yarn too, like mohair lace weight and a cotton feel yarn for the multi-color.
> 
> Ronie...Thank you. It really was fun.


I think it would depend what you were making. Something to wear like a top would need to have the rows the same length. I would then follow what I wrote previously.

For your scarf you didn't need to do anything but what you did. It was part of your design element. Each time you make a big change you have to figure out the best way to do make it look right. Your scarf incorporated the different widths and worked very well. A top would not do that as you would need to have the rows close to the same width.

There is no black and white answer -- you have to deal with each project as you go along.


----------



## Ronie

Thank you for the links Tamaraque and Shrirley, I love pillows. Plus the puppy chewed the corners of my old ones.. they were real old and not expensive.. I liked them and now I want to make more  plus he is older now and my things should stay nicer !!

I like a cotton sweater. They just feel comfortable to me. I don't know if I would go as chunky as dishcloth cotton but there are some real nice patterns that call for chunky yarn  All your pictures Shirley of your sweaters makes me want to do my own... I understand how you feel Bev.. its all very inspiring


----------



## jmai5421

Shirley, I love both your sweaters. I like the neck and the wide stripe effect at the bottom of the blue one. I also especially like the cotton one. It looks like it would be so comphy to wear.
I enjoyed all the other things you posted.
Actually I enjoyed everything posted on the last few pages.
I am still at my daughters but anxious to get back home and to work my Gansey plus some other WIP'S.


----------



## Designer1234

Here are the last three pictures I have for this workshop unless I find more with different textures. 

The first shows the cuffs that were mentioned by Julie -(that they new twisted rib cuffs were popular by those who are making the Gansey. The cuffs are on the sleeves of my shashbuster. 


The second is a bright color with not too much texture although a different yarn is used for the collar and sleeve interest.


The other picture is another example of texture in a sweater. It is 
a fairly quiet texture but is quite effective in the dark sweater.

You can see the different colors in all three- this is basically the same pattern I use for all my top down cardigans .


----------



## Airy Fairy

Thnx to all you ladies for your ideas, pix,links and discussions. I am so pleased I found this Topic as it has inspired me to try different things..next is to try the "short row" again. I did come across a pattern that required those ..The Jig Saw knitted afghan but got confused so its stuck in the UFO bag! I bought the pattern after seeing it on KP.

Plse do ot stop all those great pix...inspiring!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> I think it would depend what you were making. Something to wear like a top would need to have the rows the same length. I would then follow what I wrote previously.
> 
> For your scarf you didn't need to do anything but what you did. It was part of your design element. Each time you make a big change you have to figure out the best way to do make it look right. Your scarf incorporated the different widths and worked very well. A top would not do that as you would need to have the rows close to the same width.
> 
> There is no black and white answer -- you have to deal with each project as you go along.


Thank you Shirley. :-D Sounds like swatching is a good idea with a sweater then. When life quiets down I will have to go back to the beginning and see what else you have said. Yay, I just found your answer to this. How exciting. Now I have to go back and finish reading it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I love it that you didn't let someone tell you that you couldn't do something. You have lots of spunk and that took being an original yourself Shirley. I might have just obeyed the teacher but you ended up teaching the teacher. Think I just may go for more spunk in my life and my knitting. :wink:


----------



## MarilynKnits

I love the texture details in the monochromatic gray and black sweater. Having the simple color scheme makes the texture details really pop. Beautiful.

it was made for a friend who has been really close to me over the past 4 years - She is tiny and has trouble getting sweaters that fit. I surprised her with it and she was delighted. It was a change for me as I usually would not use those colors but I really enjoyed putting it together. She loved it and wears it out in the evening. I really enjoyed designing it for her.


----------



## Designer1234

tamarque said:


> I'm with you MarilynKnits. That Gray/Black sweater is really sharp. I also love the long sweater with narrow stripes and relatively solid vertical panels. Also super sharp.


I just want to show you the varieties -- there are no wrong projects. Someone somewhere will like all the sweaters or other projects. You might not but someone will. I would never wear the grey as it doesn't really suit me and my dh likes me in color and I like color too - so it was a fun knit for me.

I was so pleased it turned out so well.

Tamarque said something that is important - a one or two colored sweater, knit simply really can show texture if it is put into the project carefully and with some thought. She is very tiny so the vertical cables added height to her. If I had done fairly wide_ horizontal strips or knit the same thing sideways (which I often do) it would not have suited her nearly as well_.

The stripes and color differences helped accentuate the cables in my opinion. When she put it on she just beamed - and didn't want to take it off. What is better than that?

She especially liked that I had made a one of a kind for her. She said, 'just think, no one anywhere has a sweater like mine' so it was very nice for me as that was what I wanted. Not everyone appreciates that . I have made originals which people have not cared for that much - although I rarely give gifts of sweaters , and even one family member would prefer a bought sweater than one of mine. to each his own. That doesn't hurt my feelings as I do my work for my own satisfaction. I just don't make anything else for them.

For someone who really really likes what I make it is different. This friend will get another completely different sweater in a soft mauve (lavender) with pale pink and maybe a zip of purple - her favorite colors. not sure when but it will happen.

The long sweater coat was one I saw on line. I want to make one something like it . My dil is tall and slender and the wide bands would really look good on her. I can't wear something like that but wish I could.


----------



## Designer1234

eshlemania said:


> SHirley,
> I love, love, love your latest sweater. It makes me want to make one too. Now to find a nice top down to make mine.


 I would suggest you buy a basic cardigan or sweater pattern - very plain - then measure yourself and adjust it so it will fit. Mark down different results of swatches doing different yarns - and multiply the stitches by the inches and write them down beside the info as to the yarn, type, and needle number.

keep all of your swatch information in the book. I also put a piece of tape on each swatch for each sweater and mark the information as to yarn type (name if you have it) and the needles you used. I keep the swatches for each sweater in a plastic zip lock bag. If I want to make a sweater for that person again I have all the information I need to design another one. ''

If I make one for someone I measure ALL parts of the sweater - in inches once I have measured that person. I keep that in my book. Then if I want to make another one I use that information.

Then choose what you wish to do with your sweater. Do you want stripes, one color, or intarsia pattern etc. (color)

Then you decide what you want to achieve. Do you want a subdued, fairly plain sweater with texture highlights, or do you want to 'really go for it' and make something like my one I finished today. Or follow the pattern and do some duplicate stitch pattern - or do it in 3 width strips for a pullover, and make squares then do it like I did my southwestern. Or make strips of different textures.

OR you can make a stashbuster-- decide what you want to achieve. I decided with mine that I wanted it a bit subdued but when I was knitting it I decided to put a few bright colors in among the stripes. I also took one contrasting color for special stripes which had a pattern and the same color was used as a color, textured cuffes and the borders. It worked.

You could make one like the one color orange sweater (not everyone can wear orange) but it is a color I have worn all my life. I did it very plain with 4 row strips in different parts of the sweater as the only texture except for the collar and bands and cuffs which were a completely different type of yarn that looked good with the yarn.

The pullover with 3 long strips in stocking stitch bordered with garter stitch and with the top done in moss stitch 2K 2 Pur, two rows then 2 p x K for two rows , Be careful with this stitch as it stretches. The do a duplicate group of long roses or tulips, or a chickadee on a branch (don't have a picture)up the front panel. It makes a lovely sweater.

I know some of you have heard of my workshops (coat of many colors). it is the first kAL I taught ( actually 2 of them) on KP before i started the workshops -- it is a sweater that is knit sideways in two fronts and backs. some I have done in individual colors joined together for the bottom sideways stripes and others with different shades of one color and using multicolored yarn. I have made many of them and they have been one of my standbye sweaters. If you want to learn how I set up my measurements and notebook the information is in #1 workshop. I would love you to look at them and then at the parade.


----------



## eshlemania

Thank you, Shirley, for all the detail. This is something I will come back to again and again. These conversations are amazing. Thanks for sharing all this.


----------



## Designer1234

eshlemania said:


> Thank you, Shirley, for all the detail. This is something I will come back to again and again. These conversations are amazing. Thanks for sharing all this.


People with your enthusiasm are the reason I have enjoyed both these workshops. I love to be able to share what I have learned over the years.

I didn't get a chance to do much teaching with the workshops but now that I have postponed any new workshops at least until the late fall due to personal issues, It is fun for me to do a bit of it myself. I am so pleased that the conversations have gone so well. Thanks for your kind words. We will stay open on both of them for awhile as it seems new people are joining in.

I would ask that if any of you get an opportunitiy you might mention the conversations as they have shown to be of great interest and hopefully a lot of help to knitters and crocheters.

I appreciate all your enthusiasm and questions and contributions.


----------



## Ronie

Your right those cuffs are amazing.. I love the twist to them. I have so many magazines and patterns plus a few books that I will start looking for simple lines and easy construction so I can play with it as a blank canvas.. I am sure I have something  I actually have a sweater I want to make that is full of texture I should look at it again..


----------



## judybug52

I really love all the pictures you have been posting. I especially love the dish cloth sweater. That is something I would love to make. Did you have a pattern or knowing your talents I bet you just made it as you went. You are so talented! Love all your sweaters! Judy


----------



## Designer1234

judybug52 said:


> I really love all the pictures you have been posting. I especially love the dish cloth sweater. That is something I would love to make. Did you have a pattern or knowing your talents I bet you just made it as you went. You are so talented! Love all your sweaters! Judy


It was an original -- I just measured my hips - did a swatch, calculated the # of stitches and did the front and back separately. up until the yoke and added the color on the front and across the top of the yoke. it was a drop sleeve and it is quite a simple pattern. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

I just looked at Purplefi and London Girls surprise jacket class and decided to put some of the jackets in - they would be a perfect sweater to use different textures and some of them did. here are 3 that would be lovely done with the stripes in texture and with different stitches.

This was a wonderfull class by two neat ladies from the UK who are going to be in Canada and the US in October! wish they were coming out west! are the sweaters beautiful?


----------



## kaixixang

Not resized...but this is a photo from an antique pattern that is free. I love the wedge doilies as the center-start style is difficult for this 8 year newby.


----------



## Normaedern

Thank you, Shirley. That was a wonderful reply to my question. I suspect I over think things too much. Instead I perhaps need to play more :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

I love all of these posts and now the ideas are buzzing, again.


----------



## jangmb

What another great thread, Shirley. Thanks to you I have been consciously thinking about color and texture. I never thought about making my own 'design changes'. I am attaching a couple of pics of a vest that I made that does showcase color and texture.

Sorry they are sideways. New operator here for a tablet. The burnt orange strip is a 'roll', which was another new technique for me. I used Vandals Choice yarn. Wears well and was a nice knit. This is MaggiKnit pattern.


----------



## Normaedern

I do like the way that isn't symmetrical, Jan. It adds zip to the pattern. Beautiful.


----------



## eshlemania

Normaedern said:


> I do like the way that isn't symmetrical, Jan. It adds zip to the pattern. Beautiful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it, Jan.


----------



## Lurker 2

A differing take on texture- the guernsey- the cream one I have just finished


----------



## Designer1234

jangmb said:


> What another great thread, Shirley. Thanks to you I have been consciously thinking about color and texture. I never thought about making my own 'design changes'. I am attaching a couple of pics of a vest that I made that does showcase color and texture.
> 
> Sorry they are sideways. New operator here for a tablet. The burnt orange strip is a 'roll', which was another new technique for me. I used Vandals Choice yarn. Wears well and was a nice knit. This is MaggiKnit pattern.


It is excellent Jan! I like it that you made something that wasn't symetrical - and I like they way you put it together. It is always nice to see you in the classes.


----------



## Ronie

kaixixang That is very pretty.. and I am sure you can do this!!! I was so pleasantly surprise at how much easier knitting around like that is compared to knitting a flat straight piece.. you just go around and around no purling unless a special stitch calls for it.. so it goes faster. you stitches are even because they are all knit! I think if you gave a smaller version a try you will see what I mean... I think this would be beautiful starting out in one color and progressively change with each new ring.. it could be quite stunning...  thanks for sharing..

Jan that is a great play with color and texture.. and Julie I love your cream Guernsey it has so much movement and texture!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Finally got time to check this out....awesome information and sharing here Shirley. Thank you so much for leading this conversation and sharing your knowledge. I just posted on the KTP an small afghan I just finished and was told I should post it here so here it is. It is a free pattern on Lion brand site; very easy but I enjoy the different colors and textures used. I am planning on two more from this pattern; one in more muted tones for my sister (grays, tans, whites, beiges) and another very colorful one. Also plan one making it larger as this is more of a lapghan.

 WOW, GWEN!! that is gorgeous! you are another of my Tea Party Friends who has just taken off this past year with your knitting -- I love your mini me you made in Purplefi's workshop (your avatar)and other work you have done. this is perfect for both this and the color conversations. I really like the effect you achieved. It is gorgeous -- would you post the link here? I imagine others would like to make it too.
Great Job Gwen Question - were the blocks done in one piece or did you join the different sections? I just put a copy of your photo in the Color Conversation #58 - hope you don't mind. It belongs in both Conversations.


----------



## Designer1234

Here is the link to the first KAL (long before the workshops) that I taught of the coat of many colors -- there is also a 2nd on on the forum as well as 2 workshops. this is the first one and a lot of information might be helpful in doing measurements etc. (same info is in the lst workshop)

It was my first introduction to teaching here, or using KP as a learning tool.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html

I enjoyed it but that was when I got the idea of having a workshop section as there is no way of reducing the extraneous conversation and it was hard to find all the information. It took another year before I approached Admin and the rest is history.

There are some good suggestions in this one

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html


----------



## Maltova

That is one WOW afghan! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> A differing take on texture- the guernsey- the cream one I have just finished


Beautiful Julie!


----------



## jangmb

Lurker 2 said:


> A differing take on texture- the guernsey- the cream one I have just finished


Julie, that a beautiful Guernsey - great textures with your motif choices You do beautiful work.

KX, that is a great doily in your pic.

Gwen, What a fun lapghan!! Your colors are great as well as the texture.


----------



## jmai5421

Jan, love your vest with the colors and textures.
Julie love your Ganseys. Both of them. I hope to be done soon.
Gweniepooh love the lapham with all the colors and texture. Please post the link if you can.
I love these and all the workshops.


----------



## Ronie

I have always loved that blanket.. I heard it was a hard pattern to follow because of errors.. It looks like you did a amazing job with this!!


----------



## TLL

Wow! Such wonderful playing with color and texture going on here! I am impressed! Great going, ladies!


----------



## Stephhy

Designer1234 said:


> Reading Stephy's post - I have a confession to make. I buy very inexpensive yarns....I look at the gauge required and use whatever I have on hand or go and buy something that appeals to me in Michaels or once in a very long while in the cheaper yarns. I don't worry too much about the yarn as I am more involved in getting the texture and color the way I want.
> 
> I have avoided saying much in any of my knitting classes as I know a lot of you believe strongly that expensive yarn is necessary to do a good job, just because the pattern calls for it.
> 
> I just don't agree - BUT I am not suggesting you change your opinion about this as it is a personal thing.
> 
> It really is a choice - I would rather spend the money on my GD or a holiday - it is that I don't worry about what yarn I use. I know it sounds weird but then that is me!! grin
> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


I agree with "use what you have" & I don't believe expensive yarn is _necessary_ for a project. I have found, though, that often unusual=expensive in some the of projects I like.

I'm not so stuck on unusual yarns that I'm willing to pay $35-$50 for 3" x 6" pieces of knitting, though. It annoys me even to think about manufacturers' patterns that "require" these types of things just to sell their yarn. NOT.

I'm v.e. r.y. v.e.r.y. s.l.o.w.l.y. knitting Kaffe Fassett 's Long Leaf Coat pattern, and I will have enough yarn left over for another one, almost. I substituted every yarn with less expensive, but used his yardage requirements (after all, he should know, right?). I guess Rowan made a bundle by selling such excessive overages, in a pattern created by this designer for them.

One person wrote that knitting with a certain Great Adirondack yarn (Jewels) was like knitting tentacles. It was soooo intriguing to think about, and I finally found a skein. The lady would sell it - for $55!!!! It was one of the yarns required for the infamous 3" x 6" pieces on my Italia coat. Photo attached of the yarn. No way, Jose.

I've also found that unusual _colors_ often mean expensive. It must be the dye lots or the amount of work involved in the process.

I scandalize my more conservative friends by teaming up an inexpensive, not to mention cheap, yarn with some expensive stuff. Either by literally caking it together or intarsia, stripes, etc.

They say YOU CAN'T *DO* THAT!!! I say, watch me!

They think dollars, I think effect.

I get serious cases of the wants-&-gimmees & droolies. Hence sometimes I buy expensive yarn when I see it and then hoard it. I rationalize it by saying that someday I'll use it - and LO! I only had to buy 2 or 3 of the many (expensive) yarns they considered necessary for the Italia coat.

Also a recent rationalization has cropped up in that the dollars required to purchase expensive yarn 15-20 years ago would now be considered cheap at the price. See how that works?

No, neither does my Steve!

On the other hand, I'm having to do a LOT of swatches & math to make some of my substitutes work for the coat. But half the fun is planning.

Whew!!!! I saw a person's KP avatar name that I fell in love with - Pansy Blabberfingers. I think I'll adopt her name for this post! :lol:


----------



## kaixixang

There ARE smaller wedge (or two-needle) doilies...basically if you were trying to teach yourself knitting and wanted to have a doily made the pattern style that Designer1234 is the one I recommend. Fewer rows and you get to try 1 or more joining techniques until you find one you can live with for the doily/washcloth effect.

I am considering using on future wedge doilies the Turkish cast on...one needle cord to hold the stitches while I do the 6 to 12 (or more) wedges working around. Kitchener join from center to outer would be easier.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> A differing take on texture- the guernsey- the cream one I have just finished


Lovely gansey and I do like the cuffs :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Gwen, I love your afghan and thank you, Shirley for your links . I will bookmark them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Lovely gansey and I do like the cuffs :thumbup:


I am very taken with these decorated cuffs!


----------



## TLL

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very taken with these decorated cuffs!


Me too! I am almost to my first one!


----------



## Ronie

I agree Stephhy and it is smart of you to buy the gorgeous yarns when they are at a bargain price. It sounds like your way of doing that has made it affordable for you to knit the coat you want  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits

This is not something I have made. My late mother made a couple of these afghans with the raised rose design as wedding gifts, and the effect was lovely.

For those of us who crochet, there are some wonderful options to achieve texture.


----------



## Lurker 2

TLL said:


> Me too! I am almost to my first one!


Brilliant!


----------



## Ronie

MarilynKnits that is beautiful. My mom made some close to this in a Daisy design. The daisys were made on a loom then crocheted together.. it was beautiful.. I have seen afghans like the one you show and they are so pretty up close.. but oh my gosh that's a lot of work!


----------



## eshlemania

MarilynKnits,
Thank you so much for sharing your mother's beautiful work.


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> MarilynKnits,
> Thank you so much for sharing your mother's beautiful work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

Just returned from the City where GD graduated HS. Quite a remarkable occurrence given the amount of effort it took to get here there. So am just trying to catch up on all the comments.

That crocheted rose blanket is beautiful. Lots of work; lots of pleasure.

Julie, the cabled cuffs look great as far as I can see on my computer. It looks like the cuff pattern kind of winds its way up the cuff--am I correct? Intriguing.

Expensive yarns--I don't like cheap feeling yarns but there are many yarns that are inexpensive but have decent quality. I did a few items with Jo-Ann's fuzzy yarn that I thought looked 'cheap' but people seem to love it. And it is super warm. Another inexpensive yarn is by this woman who now works with Knitting Daily. It is like a roving but makes the softest, scrunchiest fabric which people also seem to love. 

My problem is that yarns that are not too dear for 1 or 2 skeins get to be very costly in larger projects. Got myself caught a few times by starting with a couple of skeins and needing more. Suddenly the project cost skyrocketed. Did this recently with a Berroco Vintage merino blend on a baby blanket that took 4 skeins. Ouch! That's what happens when you don't plan ahead.


----------



## Designer1234

MarilynKnits said:


> This is not something I have made. My late mother made a couple of these afghans with the raised rose design as wedding gifts, and the effect was lovely.
> 
> For those of us who crochet, there are some wonderful options to achieve texture.


That is so beautiful. I think it is one of the loveliest afghans. I wish I didn't dislike joining blocks so much as I would love to have one for the foot of my bed. hmmmm. (how much do I dislike joining blocks? maybe it would be worth it. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2

tamarque said:


> Just returned from the City where GD graduated HS. Quite a remarkable occurrence given the amount of effort it took to get here there. So am just trying to catch up on all the comments.
> 
> That crocheted rose blanket is beautiful. Lots of work; lots of pleasure.
> 
> Julie, the cabled cuffs look great as far as I can see on my computer. It looks like the cuff pattern kind of winds its way up the cuff--am I correct? Intriguing.
> 
> Expensive yarns--I don't like cheap feeling yarns but there are many yarns that are inexpensive but have decent quality. I did a few items with Jo-Ann's fuzzy yarn that I thought looked 'cheap' but people seem to love it. And it is super warm. Another inexpensive yarn is by this woman who now works with Knitting Daily. It is like a roving but makes the softest, scrunchiest fabric which people also seem to love.
> 
> My problem is that yarns that are not too dear for 1 or 2 skeins get to be very costly in larger projects. Got myself caught a few times by starting with a couple of skeins and needing more. Suddenly the project cost skyrocketed. Did this recently with a Berroco Vintage merino blend on a baby blanket that took 4 skeins. Ouch! That's what happens when you don't plan ahead.


The blue Guernsey has the cables- and they wend their way up to the shoulder, on one 'rope' only, both sleeves. The cream one and my grey one have a zig-zag, or wave design, over ten or eleven stitches- I felt I needed to reduce the stitch count for the worsted weight wool (the grey).


----------



## MarilynKnits

Designer1234 said:


> That is so beautiful. I think it is one of the loveliest afghans. I wish I didn't dislike joining blocks so much as I would love to have one for the foot of my bed. hmmmm. (how much do I dislike joining blocks? maybe it would be worth it. Shirley


My Sisterhood knitting group has made 7" x 9" blocks, the size specified in the Warm Up America project, and joined 4 across and 4 down to make lap sized blankets for a local hospice.

When we knit them, we start with a crochet cast on, slip the first stitch of every row, purl the last stitch, and bind off in crochet. We have all swatched so we can all start with 30 stitches and do the same number of rows. We get a very even and consistent edge all around. By doing so we can crochet the blocks together using a contrasting color such as black or white that pops and makes a stained glass looking blanket with a multitude of colors.

The group member who does the joining was trepidatious about it, but has found that this particular sort of edge makes joining go quickly and gives a pretty and cohesive look to the blanket. My job afterward is to weave in any ends and do a single crochet edge. This is also made neat and easy because we have the even edges on all the blocks.

I have also seen a couple of decorative crocheted joins in Drew Emborsky's book The Crochet Dude's Designs for Guys.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Shirley. That was a wonderful reply to my question. I suspect I over think things too much. Instead I perhaps need to play more :thumbup:


That is my problem too. I can't seem to come to a decision with so many choices. Same thing with the house and painting walls. Can't decide with so many options so just not painted. LOL Maybe these workshops will help me with that too. How to decide on what to do with so many options is the hard one for me. I get overwhelmed with the choices.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jangmb said:


> What another great thread, Shirley. Thanks to you I have been consciously thinking about color and texture. I never thought about making my own 'design changes'. I am attaching a couple of pics of a vest that I made that does showcase color and texture.
> 
> Sorry they are sideways. New operator here for a tablet. The burnt orange strip is a 'roll', which was another new technique for me. I used Vandals Choice yarn. Wears well and was a nice knit. This is MaggiKnit pattern.


Wow, love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> A differing take on texture- the guernsey- the cream one I have just finished


Yes, you can really see how the stitches for the pattern stand out. A masterpiece. Maybe you said this already and I missed it but what did you do for that lovely cuff on this one.

Julie, I know I did a cable on the socks I did but I am wondering if it is Shirley who did the full cable on the sleeve cuffs?


----------



## Cashmeregma

MarilynKnits said:


> This is not something I have made. My late mother made a couple of these afghans with the raised rose design as wedding gifts, and the effect was lovely.
> 
> For those of us who crochet, there are some wonderful options to achieve texture.


Wow, that is beautiful texture and color. Like a lovely rose garden.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen...That lapghan is so wonderful and perfect for the texture and color. Thank you for posting it here. Quite unusual. Looking forward to trying that.

Stepphy...That is some beautiful yarn you gave us a picture of... Wow.

Tamarque...What is the name of the lady who does the yarn you like at Knitting Daily? Is it Nicole Snow - Darn Good Yarn was founded. Since 2008 Darn Good Yarn has saved over 25, 000 pounds of material from ending up in landfills, recycling it, and employing over 300 women in India and Nepal who create Darn Good Yarn's hand-spun, hand-dyed silk yarn and craft supplies.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, you can really see how the stitches for the pattern stand out. A masterpiece. Maybe you said this already and I missed it but what did you do for that lovely cuff on this one.
> 
> Julie, I know I did a cable on the socks I did but I am wondering if it is Shirley who did the full cable on the sleeve cuffs?


Shirley did do a cabled cuff- as did I on the Blue gansey for DGS- the cream one has a narrow wave pattern, on a two by nine rib, in effect.


----------



## Ronie

Tamaraque I have done the same thing. I hate to even add up what my Autumns Last Breath cost me.. I just know I bought what I thought was enough and ended up going back a few more times... and the yarn was 9.00 a skein!!! That was on my head because I didn't factor in the fact that I did it in a heavier weight yarn. So it was really a lesson learned and I like its longer and larger size!


----------



## Designer1234

Cashmeregma said:


> That is my problem too. I can't seem to come to a decision with so many choices. Same thing with the house and painting walls. Can't decide with so many options so just not painted. LOL Maybe these workshops will help me with that too. How to decide on what to do with so many options is the hard one for me. I get overwhelmed with the choices.


A lot of people have the same feelings. I think it is a matter of giving yourself two choices that you like best, forgetting about the others and if necessary draw a straw from 2 different length straws and use that -- I had a really good friend who procrastinated about everything . We talked about it and she decided to try this idea. That was l0 years ago and she still uses the straws! The thing is you can't change your mind- and you have to get rid of the other choices.

I have a DIL who is a real procrastinator -- she really finds making a decision painful. She has managed to get her big choices down to two but can't made a decision about which one without a lot of hesitation. Same with throwing out or getting rid of stuff for their move. Very very hard on her and quite legitimate.

She asked me what she could do --_ A friend told me how she did it == have 3 boxes in front of you -- one to keep = one to give away = one to trash.

You choose something look at it for at the most 30 seconds and put it in one of the boxes -- YOU CAN NOT CHANGE YOUR MIND.

She said it did made a huge difference and she said it changed her life as far as keeping THINGS were concerened.

My DIL tried it and it worked fairly well for her. She even went through the stuff she put in the 'save' box and did it again_.

She had clothes from years ago - and couldn't let them go.

Some people say that anything that has not been opened or used in one year should be either thrown out or given away.

======
I am running into this with my workroom as I have so many patterns, so much yarn, and so many art supplies etc. I am finding it very hard. I got brutal with my things the other day and 
got rid of 3 big garbage bags full of stuff from my room. It is quite a good feeling.

_A psychologist friend of mine says it is a habit - and can be changed but it is hard for those who have never been anything but a procrastinator. 3/4 of the stuff in my workroom is not needed by me. I also put all my yarn in see through boxes with a name on them -- acrylic worsted, sock yarn, pure wool, etc. I could not believe the amount of yarn I have gathered over the years. I have decided to take it with me if we move. Otherwise I know I will just buy more_.

I am now giving one morning a week to be brutal with my 'stuff'. I still haven't attacked my many many many printed patterns. Not sure what I will do with them. I am looking for a knitting church or community knitting group to share them with.

It is something we all deal with .


----------



## jangmb

MarilynKnits said:


> This is not something I have made. My late mother made a couple of these afghans with the raised rose design as wedding gifts, and the effect was lovely.
> 
> For those of us who crochet, there are some wonderful options to achieve texture.


Looks like I missed an email update and some entries along with it - what a beautiful afghan your DM made. Great work - her colors show off beautifully also. My MIL made each one of her kids a baby baptismal blanket for each of our babies baptisms with a pattern very similar to this. I have always loved that pattern.


----------



## Ronie

Shirley that is a huge problem for some.. the not willing to let things go and being a procrastinator.. We procrastinate a lot more as we have gotten older... I 'm tosser though.. I hate clutter and our homes can get cluttered before we know it.. I do hold on to some things that I should let go of but just can't..  I also let things go I wish I had held onto.. that is ok.. Soon enough I'll have to weed through things again.. I also have in the back of my mind.. when was the last time I used this or even wanted to use it.. if its been a long time I toss or give it away.. My whole family is this way so often times we just pass things from one family member to the next LOL

I am going to go through all my patterns this weekend and get them all squared away.. they get out of control a lot... I actually just found another one I am going to print off.. It will go great in this conversations with color and texture.


----------



## Ronie

Hi everyone... I have a pattern that might be of interest to some of us that want to play!!!! It is made in panels its a one size fits all and each panel can be done in a different color and texture.. I think because of its size that using smaller or larger needles/yarn we could get this customized over and over and it would look like a different jacket each time  I'm going to make this! I think it will be great fun to play with.
Maybe this link will be workable. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panel-jacket


----------



## Designer1234

I just went back and looked at two of the crochet afghan workshops. Here are some of the blocks -- they are really lovely. the first is a snowflake pattern and the second is Bavarian lace block. The texture in both is very lovely


----------



## Designer1234

here are a few more color combinations here is a lovely afghan done by the teacher.-


----------



## Ronie

Those are beautiful.. I have not tried the Bavarian style but I have always liked it! the snow flake is stunning in both color choices


----------



## tamarque

cashmeregma--just recalled the yarn you asked about. It is Sheepish, a line that Vicki Howell has her name on. The yarn is like a roving

bavarian lace--forgot about that. had played it to see how if felt doing the stitch and then never used it. it has some a nice texture.

Runaway cost: Yep, the baby blanket I just finished was one of those. Had 2 skeins of a Berroco yarn at $9-10/skein. Ran out and got a 3rd ball and then wanted a contrast color for the trim. Bought a skein of Cascade at $7.50 and then needed a second. So $45 in yarn for a small blanket. These parents better love it!!!!!

Just rec'd this from Berroco. Norah Gaughan is a fav of mine. These all have relatively simple lines but such beautiful texture details. Love the long vest of open lace and large cables.

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/pattern-booklets/norah-gaughan-vol-15#issue-10101895-8390572


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> Those are beautiful.. I have not tried the Bavarian style but I have always liked it! the snow flake is stunning in both color choices


I agree!

That panel jacket looks intriguing. Unicorn Books must have decided not to offer it or there are too many of us trying to download it at the same time!  I went to the link, did several searches, and the page won't open. hmmm. I did see a black and white version that was very dramatic looking. There sure could be many options for this one. :thumbup:

In the process of making a guernsey with Julie, I am learning that less can be more, even with only a texture change. There were so many things that I wanted to incorporate into the body of the sweater, I fear it got too busy. The shoulder strap has the same zigzag in it, but because I added extra border stitches, you can't even see the zigzag. So I simplified the arm and am much happier with it. I even got a few little cables on the cuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

TLL said:


> I agree!
> 
> That panel jacket looks intriguing. Unicorn Books must have decided not to offer it or there are too many of us trying to download it at the same time!  I went to the link, did several searches, and the page won't open. hmmm. I did see a black and white version that was very dramatic looking. There sure could be many options for this one. :thumbup:
> 
> In the process of making a guernsey with Julie, I am learning that less can be more, even with only a texture change. There were so many things that I wanted to incorporate into the body of the sweater, I fear it got too busy. The shoulder strap has the same zigzag in it, but because I added extra border stitches, you can't even see the zigzag. So I simplified the arm and am much happier with it. I even got a few little cables on the cuff. :thumbup:


 It is great - good good job! You mentioned that it is good not to use too much. That is so true -- it is so easy to get too much texture which tends to reduce the visual value of the texture. A bit here and there sits out but too much is too much. 
It is different people with different ideas which is what is so wonderful about individual knitters -- How they see and how they feel about different techniques. I find it fascinating.


----------



## tamarque

Toni--looking good. Agree that too much of a good thing is not too good. I think my approach is to create balance betw stronger and weaker elements so each stands out and complements each other. Hmm, actually do this with color too. And if there is too much contrast/extreme, then I find something in betw to create balance and flow of energy betw the different elements. This works in home design or decorating, too.


----------



## jmai5421

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone... I have a pattern that might be of interest to some of us that want to play!!!! It is made in panels its a one size fits all and each panel can be done in a different color and texture.. I think because of its size that using smaller or larger needles/yarn we could get this customized over and over and it would look like a different jacket each time  I'm going to make this! I think it will be great fun to play with.
> Maybe this link will be workable.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panel-jacket


Thanks I have the pattern now. Look at all the sweaters that people have finished. The colors and textures! You could really be creative. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## jmai5421

TLL said:


> I agree!
> 
> That panel jacket looks intriguing. Unicorn Books must have decided not to offer it or there are too many of us trying to download it at the same time!  I went to the link, did several searches, and the page won't open. hmmm. I did see a black and white version that was very dramatic looking. There sure could be many options for this one. :thumbup:
> 
> In the process of making a guernsey with Julie, I am learning that less can be more, even with only a texture change. There were so many things that I wanted to incorporate into the body of the sweater, I fear it got too busy. The shoulder strap has the same zigzag in it, but because I added extra border stitches, you can't even see the zigzag. So I simplified the arm and am much happier with it. I even got a few little cables on the cuff. :thumbup:


Love your Gansey. Beautiful knitting. I am only half way down the second sleeve.


----------



## tamarque

Have been studying the Panel Jacket pattern and it is really nice. Those panels can be done in different colors to add a bit of zing to it. I can see it in a light grey and black for a something with a lot of sophistication. Or using multi-colored tweeds to make it more sporty. And for me, it would want to be a bit longer and fuller. Could actually see me wearing it. Thanks for sending it.


----------



## jmai5421

tamarque said:


> Have been studying the Panel Jacket pattern and it is really nice. Those panels can be done in different colors to add a bit of zing to it. I can see it in a light grey and black for a something with a lot of sophistication. Or using multi-colored tweeds to make it more sporty. And for me, it would want to be a bit longer and fuller. Could actually see me wearing it. Thanks for sending it.


Look on Ravelry and see all the variations. Makes it difficult to decide.


----------



## Ronie

Well I never thought to see all the variations...LOL I'll have to go and look again.. I'm glad you all like it.. I spent quite a bit of time looking and enjoying myself this morning.. 

Toni that is looking great!!! a perfect sweater.. it looks like it will be nice and warm too..


----------



## Normaedern

Great gansey, Toni. There are some luscious things posted. I enjoyed the look very much.


----------



## TLL

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## TLL

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks I have the pattern now. Look at all the sweaters that people have finished. The colors and textures! You could really be creative. Thanks for posting this.


How were you able to get the pattern, jmai? I went/tried to go to the web page, but it wasn't able to open. Is that just me having that trouble? :?


----------



## tamarque

Ravelry has a few variations of the panel jacket. Many of the pics are really different patterns, but they all provide inspiration for ideas of what can be done.


----------



## tamarque

Just took a peak at Julie's Gansey workshop. And must say what an incredible amount of work putting that together Julie. 5 gold stars for you, for sure. And some great work going on there.


----------



## Ronie

Toni try again. It could be the internet having issues too.. We seem to have had some hiccups here on the west coast this past week.. but it all went away  I had issues the other day getting MSN.com to open.. I don't think it was just me.. 

I agree Tamarque the Gansey workshop must of been quite a large workshop.. lots to learn.. I am sure that everyone who takes it will come out a much better knitter after that


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie said:


> Maybe this link will be workable.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panel-jacket


Ronie, 
I love this. It's in my Ravelry library. Wouldn't a lace pattern look nice in the fold down from the collar in front on both sides? Did you understand that?? I am not sure I described what I meant very well.  Just check out the projects. Everyone did their own thing. Very nice. 

toni,
I love your gansey. It looks great. Such stitching. Well done.

Julie,
It sounds as if you are doing an awesome job on the gansey workshop. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Shirley,
Thanks for those gorgeous granny squares. I sometimes think granny squares are just ho-hum. Then I see some like your pics and I think, I want to do those.


----------



## Ronie

Yes Bev I thought the same thing when I looked at that. and maybe down the very middle of the back! I'm trying to think of different ways to use lace in our knitting and this would work.. I am thinking as a facing though something to lay over the top of the panel.. I think the front panel would look really nice done only in lace though! so much fun to play with all this stuff.. LOL


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie,
It really lends itself to many applications. If I had enough yarn, I really wouldn't mind doing it in my sunset colors like my sample.


----------



## Designer1234

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks I have the pattern now. Look at all the sweaters that people have finished. The colors and textures! You could really be creative. Thanks for posting this.


I really like it except for the wide sleeves but that could be adjusted I think. I like the shape of the body but would likely narrow the top of the under arm panels. Just for me. I am not fond of wearing a lot of fabric under the arm and down the sleeve but I think I would just pick up and knit the sleeves in a panel that was not shaped the same. I really like the drape.

If you were a regular size it would work better but it would overwhelm the top for me.

I think I might try it though and make some changes. I do like the look


----------



## Designer1234

tamarque said:


> Toni--looking good. Agree that too much of a good thing is not too good. I think my approach is to create balance betw stronger and weaker elements so each stands out and complements each other. Hmm, actually do this with color too. And if there is too much contrast/extreme, then I find something in betw to create balance and flow of energy betw the different elements. This works in home design or decorating, too.


That is so true -- I want to thank you for your input on these conversations. You have contributed so much and everything you say has merit. I think we are on the same page about many many things.

I also like it when someone gives an opposite view-- that is what these conversations are about. Each of us should do projects incorporating our own ideas. If any of you decide to try these different ideas I will be delighted. To each his own. My ideas are my ideas, each of you will see things differently.

I also invite any of you to contact me by pm at any time. Just say you were part of one of the 'Conversations'. I will help if I can.


----------



## Lurker 2

tamarque said:


> Just took a peak at Julie's Gansey workshop. And must say what an incredible amount of work putting that together Julie. 5 gold stars for you, for sure. And some great work going on there.


Thanks for the thumbs up! It has been a pleasure putting it all together. And it is so pleasing to see the work being completed.


----------



## Lurker 2

eshlemania said:


> ...
> toni,
> I love your gansey. It looks great. Such stitching. Well done.
> 
> Julie,
> It sounds as if you are doing an awesome job on the gansey workshop. :thumbup: :thumbup:...


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## jmai5421

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Bev!


I'm there! The Gansey workshop is great and I appreciate the amount of time and effort Julie put in to teach this class.
She is a great teacher and so much help. Thank you Julie.
I am on the home stretch of my sweater that I will soon post when finished.
Her enthusiasm rubs off. I am anxious to start my second that I will design myself.


----------



## Ronie

eshlemania said:


> Ronie,
> It really lends itself to many applications. If I had enough yarn, I really wouldn't mind doing it in my sunset colors like my sample.


I agree and I also like that it can be as long as you like or a cute shorty jacket that goes great with pants. I am going to look through my stash and see what I can use for this then play around with different stitch patterns...
We all remember about http://knittingfool.com don't we.. hundreds of stitch patterns in there and they are sorted by number count so you can keep your gauge close and do complete repeats 
There is even a Sweater Generator for those who feel brave and want to make your own sweater!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

jmai5421 said:


> I'm there! The Gansey workshop is great and I appreciate the amount of time and effort Julie put in to teach this class.
> She is a great teacher and so much help. Thank you Julie.
> I am on the home stretch of my sweater that I will soon post when finished.
> Her enthusiasm rubs off. I am anxious to start my second that I will design myself.


It is so encouraging that people are getting the courage to explore beyond the printed pattern! And what one ends up with has to be unique. Especially where there are initials, or a name included.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> That is so beautiful. I think it is one of the loveliest afghans. I wish I didn't dislike joining blocks so much as I would love to have one for the foot of my bed. hmmmm. (how much do I dislike joining blocks? maybe it would be worth it. Shirley


Shirley. I found a wonderfully, simple way to join blocks. I've made quite a few afghans that have blocks.(kniiting or crocheting a full one makes my arthritic shoulders hurt.) It's a way to slip stitch the squares together. I found it on the site Attic 24. Look for joining Granny Squares. She also has a section on joining squares as you go. That's the only reason I made as many afghans as I did. It's very simple to join them using this method.
Junek


----------



## Ronie

Attic 24 is the name of the site? I will take a look.. I'd like to crochet a afghan.. I actually have a lot of granny squares going that I started many years ago I'd like to finish it up.. I wish now I did it before working with black became a issue.. LOL


----------



## jknappva

Ronie said:


> Attic 24 is the name of the site? I will take a look.. I'd like to crochet a afghan.. I actually have a lot of granny squares going that I started many years ago I'd like to finish it up.. I wish now I did it before working with black became a issue.. LOL


That's right. The first afghan I made I did a terrible job of joining the squares. I gave it to my daughter in law and she absolutely loves it. It's very colorful and she has it laying on the back of her sofa. It makes me so happy whenever I see it since I know she loves it.
Junek

 
That is a site that we should all check out! It has the most beautiful crochet - she loves color and I really like the work.

Do you happen to know where the instructions are for joining blocks June? - there is so much eye candy there that it will take days to read it all. What a talent-- thanks so much!


----------



## Ronie

Well I just spent a lovely time in there and have it saved to my desk top... She has an amazing article on Mandela's and the colors are so amazing!!!! I almost want to make several dozen to decorate with... almost! LOL... Plus her back yard is as bad as mine.. all cement and everything in containers.. She is very inspiring.. Thanks for tip on Attic 24.. I tried to subscribe but it comes out cripted.. it must be a UK site only.. or at least its not available in the US


----------



## TLL

No wonder you are all getting lost in Attic 24. There is so much to absorb there!

Here are a couple of links for joining the Granny Squares:

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/joining-granny-sqaures.html

http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/joining-asyougo-sqaures.html

She has a menu way down on the side of her blog with so many goodies to check out. These tutorials are also there. Have fun! 

Edit: I noticed she is on facebook and pinterest. Those could be good ways to keep up with her.


----------



## jknappva

Ronie said:


> Well I just spent a lovely time in there and have it saved to my desk top... She has an amazing article on Mandela's and the colors are so amazing!!!! I almost want to make several dozen to decorate with... almost! LOL... Plus her back yard is as bad as mine.. all cement and everything in containers.. She is very inspiring.. Thanks for tip on Attic 24.. I tried to subscribe but it comes out cripted.. it must be a UK site only.. or at least its not available in the US


I didn't have any problems but I didn't try to subscribe. Did you manage to get the instructions on the joining of squares without subscribing?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TLL said:


> No wonder you are all getting lost in Attic 24. There is so much to absorb there!
> 
> Here are a couple of links for joining the Granny Squares:
> 
> http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/joining-granny-sqaures.html
> 
> http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/joining-asyougo-sqaures.html
> 
> She has a menu way down on the side of her blog with so many goodies to check out. These tutorials are also there. Have fun!
> 
> Edit: I noticed she is on facebook and pinterest. Those could be good ways to keep up with her.


Haven't checked her on other sites. I was really only interested in the joining of squares.
It saved my sanity. I think I've made 10 granny square afghans for various family members and a couple of good friends. Without that information on the joining, I probably wouldn't have made any!
Junek


----------



## kaixixang

I just noticed that the author of the Attic 24 blog wouldn't mind if you donate...but none of the pages insists that you have to join.


----------



## Ronie

I noticed that too Kaixixang It is just when I find a blog I really like I like the updates and notices. I have a tendency to forget them if they don't LOL

We just got back from the beach.. oh my gosh its so hot out there.. and we were going to walk to the creek... there is no creek were too dry still.. I looked up and said I think we need to turn around.. boy am I out of shape.. we must of walked only 1.5 miles but in the soft sand it took a long time and more effort than if we were on the sidewalks  it was beautiful though!!!


----------



## tamarque

Just got back from Attic 24 and did not see any of the granny square assembly. Spend all my time taking in the Mandelas. The colors are stupendous and that is what makes these wheels to special. Not many patterns available to get any trials going, but a couple here and there. They really challenge our color sensibility. I did like her bunting decos. They remind me of the Tibetan good luck flags that people like hanging up.


----------



## Ronie

I liked the buntings too Tamarque LOL I was looking around wondering how far would he let me go if I made a bunting and put it up in the house.. I may be pushing a good thing too far LOL... but then the bathroom would be a fun place to put something like that!!! 
I loved her Mandelas also.. I do believe that what makes them so special is the colors used.. I am working on mine slowly because I am also working on my texture/color piece and I am loving is so much but now I want to combine it with lace too and there just isn't enough time in the day !!!


----------



## tamarque

I know --way too much overload. My big effort was 2 dishcloths in the round--more bright purple things. But those Mandalas are calling to me but not sure I have the mental energy to plan much of anything now. Not much sleep and what I am getting is not good, so tired all the time. The smaller overly stitches remind me of work I used to do but these Mandalas are so much more involved and richer. 

I guess I can post them here:


----------



## Ronie

that is very nice and I like that you did it in different shades of purple.. I made this wash cloth and loved it.. its still going strong


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie said:


> that is very nice and I like that you did it in different shades of purple.. I made this wash cloth and loved it.. its still going strong


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Looking good, Tamarque.


----------



## Normaedern

tamarque said:


> I know --way too much overload. My big effort was 2 dishcloths in the round--more bright purple things. But those Mandalas are calling to me but not sure I have the mental energy to plan much of anything now. Not much sleep and what I am getting is not good, so tired all the time. The smaller overly stitches remind me of work I used to do but these Mandalas are so much more involved and richer.
> 
> I guess I can post them here:


Very pretty. I shall have a go at the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

Ronie- the colors actually are bright purple, williamsburg blue and a multi-color with green, grey and medium purple/mauve tone. The colors did not photo or show up online very well. It is kind of festive without being overly bright.

I liked the way the edging worked out on this. It's subtle but give the piece character and with its YO's it has a bit of lace effect.

Not a big fan of garter stitch but it works well for things like dish or wash cloths with its coarser texture.


----------



## TLL

tamarque said:


> I know --way too much overload. My big effort was 2 dishcloths in the round--more bright purple things. But those Mandalas are calling to me but not sure I have the mental energy to plan much of anything now. Not much sleep and what I am getting is not good, so tired all the time. The smaller overly stitches remind me of work I used to do but these Mandalas are so much more involved and richer.
> 
> I guess I can post them here:


That is a good looking dishcloth. I have the pattern printed. It will be fun to try.

I am sorry you are not feeling well. Take Care.


----------



## tamarque

Toni--it really is a very easy pattern to do and changing the colors for each wedge was a snap. Striping would also work with a bit more fussing.


----------



## eshlemania

Check this out for color and texture.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-268964-1.html


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Check this out for color and texture.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-268964-1.html


Simply WOW!


----------



## Ronie

I saw that Bev and though how talented she must be.. and its her first!!! just amazing


----------



## tamarque

that crochet work is excellent. i think I saw this technique of working motifs and crocheting them together on Pinterest??? about 1-2 weeks ago. could be a nice challenge to try at some point.


----------



## TNS

Today I picked up an acrylic crocheted star shaped ? baby blanket in white and very pale blue at a Charity shop for 50p. It looks so bland, but is nicely made so I thought I would rescue it and maybe try to add another colour to it .... Not sure what will work but I'll have fun trying! It will be fun to try out different colour combinations just to see the results.


----------



## Ronie

TNS What a lucky find  I'd be interested to hear what you come up with.. the only thing that I can think of is a single crochet all around..


----------



## TLL

TNS said:


> Today I picked up an acrylic crocheted star shaped ? baby blanket in white and very pale blue at a Charity shop for 50p. It looks so bland, but is nicely made so I thought I would rescue it and maybe try to add another colour to it .... Not sure what will work but I'll have fun trying! It will be fun to try out different colour combinations just to see the results.


It will be fun to see what you decide to do. Have a great time! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque

TNS--if it is that bland, maybe some applique motifs sewn on and a border that reflects the motifs?? Liter tones and pale colors to keep the effect soft?


----------



## triciad19

TNS said:


> Today I picked up an acrylic crocheted star shaped ? baby blanket in white and very pale blue at a Charity shop for 50p. It looks so bland, but is nicely made so I thought I would rescue it and maybe try to add another colour to it .... Not sure what will work but I'll have fun trying! It will be fun to try out different colour combinations just to see the results.


Maybe a nice contrast color and using a crochet hook create a line of color between each color change and do a crab stitch/reverse crochet around the edge. To do the lines hold the yarn underneath and pull it up with the hook creating a chain on top.

Or use a tapestry needle and put outlines of rattles, safety pins, baby bottles scattered across the top.


----------



## Ronie

I thought I would post what I have so far! It will become a tote front probably... I used seed stitch and some garter stitch and used some stockinette in the middle, some intersia and some fair isle.. I will be doing some embroidery and probably crochet.. after all it needs some fishy's LOL and I think some other plant life... I will finish it up and share...


----------



## Designer1234

Looks good, Roni! Carry on!


----------



## Designer1234

I have started a second stashbuster cardigan for a friend of mine who lives in Athabasca where it really gets cold in the winter. I just decided to carry on with the stripes rather than change to the grey for the bottom. Not sure how it will turn out but giving it a go anyway.

I wasn't sure whether to post it here as well as the texture - will have to think about it. It is for a person who likes subdued colors so a lot of the bottom portion and the sleeves will be in dark grey. I do like it so far.


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie,
I love it. I can't wait to see what you do with it from here. Looking good.

Shirley,
Love this second sweater also. Gonna have to try one when I have time.


----------



## Ronie

Thanks Bev.. I was thinking of you tonight when I was watching the news.. I'm so glad you didn't go to Chicago this week !!! what terrible weather they are having.. it seems like every season for the last few years the East Coast States get terrible weather.. I hope its not as bad as it sounds on TV 

Shirley that is going to be a very nice one too.. it must be very nice to wip out sweaters so quickly and your pattern too.. it takes me quite a long time..


----------



## eshlemania

Ronie said:


> Thanks Bev.. I was thinking of you tonight when I was watching the news.. I'm so glad you didn't go to Chicago this week !!! what terrible weather they are having.. it seems like every season for the last few years the East Coast States get terrible weather.. I hope its not as bad as it sounds on TV
> 
> Shirley that is going to be a very nice one too.. it must be very nice to wip out sweaters so quickly and your pattern too.. it takes me quite a long time..


Ronie,
We had a nasty storm last night, lots of trees down and were out of power for about 12 hours-kind of. We had solar panels and they carried us through. One of the ladies I was to clean for today had the roof of her house blown off. Thank goodness she had a flat roof under it and did not get any water damage.


----------



## TNS

Ronie said:


> I thought I would post what I have so far! It will become a tote front probably... I used seed stitch and some garter stitch and used some stockinette in the middle, some intersia and some fair isle.. I will be doing some embroidery and probably crochet.. after all it needs some fishy's LOL and I think some other plant life... I will finish it up and share...


Love it! Especially the sun on water effect which reminds me of a Ruth Stage painting. It will make a really interesting and quite spectacular tote, or a wall hanging. Can't wait to see the finished version.

Now I have got up to date I just wanted to say thanks for all the suggestions for my bargain baby blanket, but think I need to finish the skinny scarf before starting another project. I would like to find the right colour to edge it with, and maybe change its use to a chair back throw if I can balance out the baby shades! The scarf is growing on me now I've done a bit more, and I might add a lot more of the pink..... It's amazing what effect different backgrounds have on the colours. It looks much nicer when displayed on a hessian background! 
Shirley, love your new cardigan. Each one is unique.


----------



## Normaedern

Ronie said:


> I thought I would post what I have so far! It will become a tote front probably... I used seed stitch and some garter stitch and used some stockinette in the middle, some intersia and some fair isle.. I will be doing some embroidery and probably crochet.. after all it needs some fishy's LOL and I think some other plant life... I will finish it up and share...


That is a wonderful, Ronie.


----------



## Normaedern

Designer1234 said:


> I have started a second stashbuster cardigan for a friend of mine who lives in Athabasca where it really gets cold in the winter. I just decided to carry on with the stripes rather than change to the grey for the bottom. Not sure how it will turn out but giving it a go anyway.
> 
> I wasn't sure whether to post it here as well as the texture - will have to think about it. It is for a person who likes subdued colors so a lot of the bottom portion and the sleeves will be in dark grey. I do like it so far.


That is very pretty. I have been getting my head round starting a project of a top down cardigan.


----------



## Normaedern

Sorry about the storm, Bev. We have them here and quite often are without power. The joys of rural living :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern

TNS the scarf is coming along very well. I think you are right, the bigger it gets the nicer it looks :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania

TNS,

:thumbup: :thumbup: Well done! Also, love the painting.


----------



## Designer1234

tamarque said:


> that crochet work is excellent. i think I saw this technique of working motifs and crocheting them together on Pinterest??? about 1-2 weeks ago. could be a nice challenge to try at some point.


We have a closed workshop with a bonnet done in that style it is beautiful and all the information is in our archives - #54


----------



## Ronie

Bev I'm praying your safe and I'm so sorry about all the destruction, I hope they can fix her roof and many others!! I hope that this winter is mild and you all can enjoy your days without the darn weather making your lives miserable 

Thank you everyone for your nice comments on my piece.. I have ideas floating around in my head.. I don't want it to be cartoony! so they will need to be subtle 

I like that picture TNS and your scarf is coming along beautifully... 

Shirley I actually started that workshop! but life got in the way and I didn't go back  I do better when there are lots of us encouraging each other on... I will go back in.. it on my favorites bar and I see it every day... unfortunately my life is getting even busier now so it will have to be something I play with from time to time..


----------



## MarilynKnits

Ronie said:


> I thought I would post what I have so far! It will become a tote front probably... I used seed stitch and some garter stitch and used some stockinette in the middle, some intersia and some fair isle.. I will be doing some embroidery and probably crochet.. after all it needs some fishy's LOL and I think some other plant life... I will finish it up and share...


Lovely rich use of colors. I can almost see it upside down with the lighter color being sea foam, the brown being the ground, and the darker blues being a night sky. Love the green verticals looking like young trees.


----------



## jadancey

Hi Shirley, your second sweater is so pretty. Those are exactly the colors I love. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Ronie,
> I love it. I can't wait to see what you do with it from here. Looking good.
> 
> Shirley,
> Love this second sweater also. Gonna have to try one when I have time.


Amazing! I never dreamed so many different things could be done with yarn and knitting needles!


----------



## eshlemania

TLL said:


> Amazing! I never dreamed so many different things could be done with yarn and knitting needles!


I know. See what Shirley has started!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> I know. See what Shirley has started!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Isn't it great! I am even starting an afghan for my living room with *red* in it! It is a creativebug KAL that is starting today with garter stitch and cables (color and texture!)


----------



## eshlemania

Wow, your getting pretty bold, Toni! You go girl!!


----------



## TLL

eshlemania said:


> Wow, your getting pretty bold, Toni! You go girl!!


LOL! Thanks, Bev.


----------



## Ronie

that sounds like a lot of fun Toni! and how pretty in red. I hope we get to see it


----------



## TLL

Ronie said:


> that sounds like a lot of fun Toni! and how pretty in red. I hope we get to see it


It might take awhile, but I am sure I can be persuaded to let you all see it when I am done. It is a 12 KAL, so it will be sometime in the Fall.


----------



## Designer1234

Ronie said:


> Thanks Bev.. I was thinking of you tonight when I was watching the news.. I'm so glad you didn't go to Chicago this week !!! what terrible weather they are having.. it seems like every season for the last few years the East Coast States get terrible weather.. I hope its not as bad as it sounds on TV
> 
> Shirley that is going to be a very nice one too.. it must be very nice to wip out sweaters so quickly and your pattern too.. it takes me quite a long time..


Ronie- I am retired, have a husband who does a lot of the housework and have the time. I spend a lot of time knitting or on the workshops and computer. When I was where you are I didn't accomplish that much. You do very well.


----------



## tamarque

Ronie--love your piece. It is colorful and joyful.

Shirley--I think it was the crochet workshop that someone linked to where I read that crochet technique and then went on to read more online. Your new sweater has such warm colors. For someone who likes subdued it looks like you got a good selection of colors in there that are soft so they should be loved by your friend.


----------



## Ronie

Thank you Shirley... that is encouraging  I'm afraid I have quite awhile before I can knit more often.. its my relaxing time and I love it!

Thank You Tamaraque I hope to work on it some more tomorrow..


----------



## KittyChris

Ronie said:


> I thought I would post what I have so far! It will become a tote front probably... I used seed stitch and some garter stitch and used some stockinette in the middle, some intersia and some fair isle.. I will be doing some embroidery and probably crochet.. after all it needs some fishy's LOL and I think some other plant life... I will finish it up and share...


Ronie, I am loving this scene and can't wait to see how the fishes will look, and to see it as a FO.


----------



## Designer1234

THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED. Thank you for all your input!

It will be permanently available on the workshop Section. You are welcome to read the information as it will be here permanently. Thanks for joining me

Designer1234

*NOTE* I just re read this workshop and addred a picture of another finished sweater that I started while leading this conversation. She liked it and gets a lot of wear out of it.

Nice to hear, as time goes by how much this conversation and the Conversation about color have helped a lot of knitters -it is very gratifying. I will be referring both these workshops to the new one I am teaching which will cover how to make our own designs for a dishcloth cotton sweater pattern.

Talk to you all later! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS CLOSED*! Thank you for joining me and I hope you have enjoyed this workshop.

This workshop will be held in the Workshop section permanently for the use of KP members. I hope you will let people know about the other workshops available for all KP members - by telling those who read the main section, so the information is known to new members. Thanks again for a wonderful time! Designer1234.


----------

